# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  القانون الجزائى الكويتى

## هيثم الفقى

الأحكام العامة
الباب الأول - أحكام تمهيدية
 - مبادئ أساسية:
مادة (1):
لا يعد الفعل جريمة، ولا يجوز توقيع عقوبة من أجله، إلا بناءً على نص في القانون.
مادة (2): 
الجرائم في هذا القانون نوعان: الجنايات والجنح.
مادة (3): 
الجنايات هي الجرائم التي تعاقب عليها بالإعدام، أو بالحبس المؤبد، أو بالحبس المؤقت مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا يجاوز مقدارها ثلاثة آلاف روبية، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (4):
تسقط الدعوى الجزائية في الجنايات بمضي عشر سنوات من يوم وقوع الجناية.
وتسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها، إذا كانت عقوبة من العقوبات المذكورة في المادة السابقة، بمضي عشرين سنة من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائيًا، إلا عقوبة الإعدام فإنها تسقط بمضي ثلاثين سنة.
مادة (5): 
الجنح هي الجرائم التي يعاقب عليها بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التي لا يجاوز مقدارها ثلاثة آلاف روبية، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (6):
تسقط الدعوى الجزائية في الجنح بمضي خمس سنوات من يوم وقوع الجريمة.
وتسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها، إذا كانت عقوبة من العقوبات المذكورة في المادة السابقة، بمضي عشر سنوات من وقت صيرورة الحكم نهائيًا.
مادة (7):
لا يوقف سريان المدة التي تسقط بها الدعوى الجزائية لأي سبب كان.
مادة (8):
ينقطع سريان المدة التي تسقط بها الدعوى الجزائية بإجراء الاتهام أو التحقيق أو المحاكمة أو بالتحريات التي اتخذت في مواجهة المتهم أو أخطر بها بوجه رسمي، ولا يجوز في أية حال أن تطول المدة بسبب الانقطاع لأكثر من نصفها.
مادة (9):
إذا تعدد المتهمون، فإن انقطاع المدة التي تسقط بها الدعوى الجزائية بالنسبة إلى أحدهم يترتب عليه انقطاعها بالنسبة إلى الباقين ولو لم تكن قد اتخذت ضدهم إجراءات قاطعة للمدة.
مادة (10):
يوقف سريان المدة التي تسقط بها العقوبة بأي مانع يحول دون مباشرة التنفيذ، سواء كان المانع قانونيًا أو ماديًا.
وتنقطع هذه المدة في عقوبة الحبس بالقبض على المحكوم عليه وفي عقوبة الغرامة بأي إجراء من إجراءات التنفيذ التي تتخذ في مواجهة المحكوم عليه أو تصل إلى علمه.
2 - سريان القانون من حيث المكان ومن حيث الزمان: 
مادة (11): 
تسري أحكام هذا القانون على كل شخص يرتكب في إقليم الكويت وتوابعها جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيه.
وتسري على كل شخص يرتكب خارج إقليم الكويت فعلاً يجعله فاعلاً أصليًا أو شريكًا في جريمة وقعت كلها أو بعضها في إقليم الكويت. 
مادة (12): 
تسري أحكام هذا القانون أيضًا على كل شخص كويتي الجنسية يرتكب خارج الكويت فعلاً معاقبًا عليه طبقًا لأحكام هذا القانون وطبقًا لأحكام القانون الساري في المكان الذي ارتكب فيه هذا الفعل وذلك إذا عاد إلى الكويت دون أن تكون المحاكم الأجنبية قد برأته مما أسند إليه.
مادة (13): 
في جميع الأحوال لا تقام الدعوى الجزائية على مرتكب جريمة في الخارج إلا إذا ثبت أن المحاكم الأجنبية حكمت عليه نهائيًا واستوفى عقوبته.
مادة (14):
يعاقب على الجرائم طبقًا للقانون المعمول به وقت ارتكابها، ولا يجوز أن توقع عقوبة من أجل فعل ارتكب قبل نفاذ القانون الذي قرر عقوبة على هذا الفعل.
مادة (15): 
إذا صدر، بعد ارتكاب الفعل وقبل أن يحكم فيه نهائيًا، قانون يصلح للمتهم، وجب تطبيق هذا القانون دون غيره.
ومع ذلك إذا صدر بعد الحكم النهائي قانون يجعل الفعل غير معاقب عليه إطلاقًا، وجب تطبيق هذا القانون واعتبار الحكم كأن لم يكن.
مادة (16):
استثناءً من أحكام المادة السابقة، إذا كان القانون الذي يقرر العقوبة قانونًا مؤقتًا بمدة معينة أو قانونًا دعت إلى إصداره ظروف طارئة، وجب تطبيقه على كل فعل ارتكب أثناء مدة سريانه، ولو انتهت مدته أو ألغي لزوال الظروف الطارئة وكان ذلك قبل صدور الحكم النهائي في خصوص هذا الفعل.
مادة (17):
تسري القوانين الشكلية على كل إجراء يتخذ أثناء سريان هذه القوانين، ولو كان يتعلق بجريمة ارتكبت قبل سريانها.
وكل إجراء تم صحيحًا في ظل قانون معمول به يبقى صحيحًا، لم ينص على غير ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني - الجريمة
1 - المسؤولية الجنائية:
مادة (18):
لا يسأل جزائيًا من لم يبلغ من العمر وقت ارتكاب الجريمة سبع سنين كاملة.
مادة (19):
إذا ارتكب الحدث الذي أتم السابعة من عمره ولم يتم أربع عشرة سنة، جريمة، أمر القاضي، بدلاً من توقيع العقوبة المقررة في القانون، إما بإيداعه مدرسة لإصلاح الأحداث يبقى فيها مدة يحددها الحكم على أن يفرج عنه حتمًا بمجرد بلوغه الثامنة عشرة، وإما بتوبيخه في الجلسة وتسليمه لمن له الولاية على نفسه.
مادة (20): 
إذا ارتكب الحدث، الذي أتم الرابعة عشرة ولم يتم ثماني عشرة سنة كاملة، جريمة عقوبتها الإعدام، حكم القاضي عليه بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، وإذا ارتكب جريمة عقوبتها الحبس المؤبد، حكم القاضي عليه بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات.
وإذا ارتكب جريمة عقوبتها الحبس المؤقت، حكم القاضي عليه بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر قانونًا، ولا يعاقب بالغرامة، سواء اقترنت هذه العقوبة بعقوبة الحبس أو لم تقترن، بما لا يجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر قانونًا للجريمة التي ارتكبها.
ولا تسري أحكام العود على المتهم الذي لم يبلغ من العمر ثماني عشرة سنة.
مادة (21):
إذا كانت سن المتهم غير محققة، قدرها القاضي، وتحسب السن في جميع الأحوال بالتقويم الميلادي.
مادة (22): 
لا يسأل جزائيًا من يكون، وقت ارتكاب الفعل، عاجزًا عن إدراك طبيعته أو صفته غير المشروعة، أو عاجزًا عن توجيه إرادته، بسبب مرض عقلي أو نقص في نموه الذهني أو أية حالة عقلية أخرى غير طبيعية.
وإذا قضي بعدم مسؤولية المتهم طبقًا لأحكام الفقرة السابقة، أمرت المحكمة إذا قدرت خطورته على الأمن العام، بإيداعه في المحل المعد للمرضى بعقولهم، إلى أن تأمر الجهة القائمة على إدارة المحل بإخلاء سبيله لزوال السبب الذي أوجب إيداعه فيه.
مادة (23): 
لا يسأل جزائيًا من يكون، وقت ارتكاب الفعل، عاجزًا عن إدراك طبيعته أو صفته غير المشروعة، أو عاجزًا عن توجيه إدارته، لتناوله مواد مسكرة أو مخدرة، إذا تناول هذه المواد قهرًا عنه أو على غير علم منه بها، أو إذا ترتب على تناولها أن أصبح مصابًا وقت ارتكاب الفعل بمرض عقلي، وفي هذه الحالة الأخيرة تسري أحكام الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة.
مادة (24): 
لا يسأل جزائيًا من يكون، وقت ارتكاب الفعل، فاقدًا حرية الاختيار لوقوعه بغير اختياره تحت تأثير التهديد بإنزال أذى جسيم حال يصيب النفس أو المال.
مادة (25): 
لا يسأل جزائيًا من ارتكب فعلاً دفعته إلى ارتكابه ضرورة وقاية نفسه أو غيره من خطر جسيم حال يصيب النفس أو المال، إذا لم يكن لإرادته دخل في حلوله ولا في استطاعته دفعه بطريقة أخرى، بشرط أن يكون الفعل الذي ارتكبه متناسبًا مع جسامة الخطر الذي توقاه.
2 - الركن الشرعي:
(أسباب الإباحة)
مادة (26): 
لا يعد الفعل جريمة عند قيام سبب من أسباب الإباحة.
مادة (27): 
أسباب الإباحة هي استعمال الحق، والدفاع الشرعي، واستعمال الموظف العام سلطته أو تنفيذه لأمر تجب طاعته، ورضاء المجني عليه.
مادة (28): 
لا جريمة إذا ارتكب الفعل بنية حسنة استعمالاً لحق يقرره القانون، بشرط أن يكون مرتكبه قد التزم حدود هذا الحق. 
مادة (29):
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل استعمالاً لحق التأديب من شخص يخول له القانون هذا الحق، بشرط التزامه حدوده واتجاه نيته إلى مجرد التهذيب.
مادة (30):
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل من شخص مرخص له في مباشرة الأعمال الطبية أو الجراحية، وكان قصده متجهًا إلى شفاء المريض، ورضي المريض مقدمًا صراحةً أو ضمنًا بإجراء هذا الفعل، وثبت أن الفاعل التزم من الحذر والاحتياط ما تقضي به أصول الصناعة الطبية.
ويكفي الرضاء الصادر مقدمًا من ولي النفس إذا كانت إرادة المريض غير معتبرة قانونًا، ولا حاجة لأي رضاء إذا كان العمل الطبي أو الجراحي ضروريًا إجراؤه في الحال، أو كان المريض في ظروف تجعله لا يستطيع التعبير عن إرادته وكان من المتعذر الحصول فورًا على رضاء ولي النفس.
مادة (31):
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل أثناء مباراة رياضية من شخص مشترك فيها، بشرط أن يلتزم من قواعد الحذر والاحتياط ما تقضي به الأصول المرعية في هذه المباراة.
مادة (32): 
لا جريمة إذا ارتكب الفعل دفاعًا عن نفس مرتكبه أو ماله، أو دفاعًا عن نفس الغير أو ماله.
مادة (33): 
لا تقوم حالة الدفاع الشرعي إلا إذا كان الخطر الذي يهدد النفس أو المال خطرًا حالاً، لا يمكن دفعه بالالتجاء في الوقت المناسب إلى حماية السلطات العامة.
مادة (34):
لا يبيح الدفاع الشرعي القتل العمد إلا إذا قصد به دفع جريمة من الجرائم الآتية:
أولاً: جريمة يتخوف أن يحدث منها الموت أو جراح بالغة، إذا كان لهذا التخوف أسباب معقولة.
ثانيًا: مواقعة أنثى بغير رضاها أو هتك عرض إنسان بالقوة.
ثالثًا: اختطاف إنسان بالقوة أو بالتهديد.
مادة (35):
تقوم حالة الدفاع الشرعي ولو كان الشخص المستعمل ضده هذا الحق غير مسؤول جنائيًا طبقًا لأحكام المواد 18 -25.
مادة (36):
إذا جاوز الشخص بحسن نية حدود الدفاع الشرعي، بأن استعمل لدفع الاعتداء قوة تزيد على القدر الذي كان يستعمله الشخص المعتاد إذا وجد في ظروفه دون أن يكون قاصدًا إحداث أذى أشد مما يستلزمه الدفاع، جاز للقاضي، إذا كان الفعل جناية، أن يعده معذورًا وأن يحكم عليه بعقوبة الجنحة بدلاً من العقوبة المقررة في القانون.
مادة (37): 
لا جريمة إذا وقع الفعل من موظف عام أثناء مباشرته اختصاصه، استعمالاً لسلطة يقررها له القانون، أو تنفيذًا لأمر يوجبه عليه القانون طاعته، بشرط أن يلتزم حدود السلطة أو الأمر.
مادة (38):
لا يسأل الموظف إذا ارتكب فعلاً استعمالاً لسلطة يعتقد أن القانون يقرها له، أو تنفيذًا لأمر يعتقد أن القانون يوجب عليه طاعته.
ويجب على الموظف أن يثبت أن اعتقاده بنى على أسباب معقولة، وإنه قد قام بالتثبت والتحري اللازمين للتحقيق من مشروعية فعله.
مادة (39): 
لا يعد الفعل جريمة إذا رضي المجني عليه بارتكابه، وكان وقت ارتكاب الفعل بالغًا من العمر ثماني عشرة سنة، غير واقع تحت تأثير إكراه مادي أو معنوي، عالمًا بالظروف التي يرتكب فيها الفعل وبالأسباب التي من أجلها يرتكب، ويشترط أن يكون الرضاء سابقًا على ارتكاب الفعل أو معاصرًا له.
ومع ذلك لا يعتد برضاء المجني عليه، ويعد الفعل جريمة، إذا كان من شأنه أن يحدث الموت أو يحدث أذى بليغًا، أو كان يعد جريمة بغض النظر عن الضرر الذي يحتمل أن يحدثه للمجني عليه، أو نص القانون على ألا يعتد بهذا الرضاء.
3 - الركن المعنوي:
(القصد الجنائي والخطأ غير العمدي)
مادة (40):
إذا لم يقضِ القانون صراحة بالعقاب على الفعل لمجرد اقترانه بالخطأ غير العمدي، فلا عقاب عليه إلا إذا توافر القصد الجنائي لدى مرتكبه.
مادة (41):
يعد القصد الجنائي متوافرًا إذا ثبت اتجاه إرادة الفاعل إلى ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة، وإلى إحداث النتيجة التي يعاقب القانون عليها في هذه الجريمة.
ولا عبرة بالباعث الدافع إلى ارتكاب الفعل في توافر القصد الجنائي، إلا إذا قضى القانون بخلاف ذلك.
مادة (42):
لا يعد الجهل بالنص المنشئ للجريمة، ولا تفسير الخاطئ لهذا النص، مانعًا من توافر القصد الجنائي، إلا إذا قضى القانون بخلاف ذلك.
مادة (43): 
إذا ارتكب الفعل تحت تأثير غلط في الواقع، تحددت مسؤولية الفاعل على أساس الوقائع التي اعتقد وجودها إذا كان من شأنها أن تعدم مسؤوليته أو أن تخففها، بشرط أن يكون اعتقاده قائمًا على أسباب معقولة وعلى أساس من البحث والتحري.
وإذا كان الغلط جعل الفاعل يعتقد عدم مسؤوليته عن فعله ناشئًا عن إهماله وعدم احتياطه، سئل مسؤولية غير عمدية إذا كان القانون يعاقب على الفعل باعتباره جريمة غير عمدية.
مادة (44): 
يعد الخطأ غير العمدي متوافرًا إذا تصرف الفاعل، عند ارتكاب الفعل، على نحو لا يأتيه الشخص المعتاد إذا وجد في ظروفه، بأن اتصف فعله بالرعونة أو التفريط أو الإهمال أو عدم الانتباه أو عدم مراعاة اللوائح.
ويعد الفاعل متصرفًا على هذا النحو إذا لم يتوقع، عند ارتكاب الفعل، النتائج التي كان في استطاعة الشخص المعتاد أن يتوقعها فلم يحل دون حدوثها من أجل ذلك، أو توقعها ولكنه اعتمد على مهارته ليحول دون حدوثها فحدثت رغم ذلك.
4 - الركن المادي:
(الشروع وتعدد المجرمين)
مادة (45): 
الشروع في جريمة هو ارتكاب فعل بقصد تنفيذها إذا لم يستطع الفاعل، لأسباب لا دخل لإرادته فيها، إتمام الجريمة، ولا يعد شروعًا في الجريمة مجرد التفكير فيها، أو التصميم على ارتكابها، ويعد المتهم شارعًا سواء استنفد نشاطه ولم يستطع رغم ذلك إتمام الجريمة، أو أوقف رغم إرادته دون القيام بكل الأفعال التي كان بوسعه ارتكابها، ولا يحول دون اعتبار الفعل شروعًا أن تثبت استحالة الجريمة لظروف يجهلها الفاعل. 
مادة (46): 
يعاقب على الشروع بالعقوبات الآتية، إلا إذا قضى القانون بخلاف ذلك:
الحبس المؤبد إذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة التامة الإعدام.
الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة إذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة التامة الحبس المؤبد. 
الحبس مدة لا تجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى المقرر لعقوبة للجريمة التامة. 
الغرامة التي لا تتجاوز نصف الحد الأقصى للغرامة المقررة للجريمة التامة.
  مادة (47): 
يعد فاعلاً للجريمة:
أولاً: من يرتكب وحده أو مع غيره الفعل المكون للجريمة، أو يأتي فعلاً من الأفعال المكونة لها. 
ثانيًا: من تصدر منه أفعال مساعدة أثناء ارتكاب الجريمة، أو يكون حاضرًا في المكان الذي ترتكب فيه الجريمة أو بقربه بقصد التغلب على أية مقاومة أو بقصد تقوية عزم الجاني. 
ثالثًا: من يحرض على ارتكاب الجريمة شخصًا غير أهل للمسؤولية الجنائية أو شخصًا حسن النية. 
مادة (48): 
يعد شريكًا في الجريمة قبل وقوعها:
أولاً: من حرض على ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة، فوقع بناءً على هذا التحريض. 
ثانيًا: من اتفق مع غيره على ارتكاب الفعل المكون للجريمة، فوقع بناءً على هذا الاتفاق. 
ثالثًا: من ساعد الفاعل، بأية طريقة كانت، في الأعمال المجهزة للجريمة مع علمه بذلك، فوقعت بناءً على هذه المساعدة. 
مادة (49): 
يعد شريكًا في الجريمة بعد وقوعها من كان عالمًا بتمام ارتكاب الجريمة وصدر منه من الأفعال الآتية:
أولاً: إخفاء المتهم بارتكابها، سواء كان فاعلاً أصليًا للجريمة أو كان شريكًا فيها قبل وقوعها.
ثانيًا: إخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة من ارتكاب الجريمة أو التي استعملت في ارتكابها، ويستوي أن يتعلق الإخفاء بذات الأشياء المتحصلة أو المستعملة في ارتكاب الجريمة أو يتعلق بأشياء استبدلت بها أو نتجت من التصرف فيها. 
ثالثًا: حصول الشريك، بوجه غير مشروع، وهو عالم بذلك على منفعة لنفسه أو لشخص آخر من وراء ارتكاب الجريمة. 
مادة (50): 
يعاقب الفاعل بالعقوبة المقررة للجريمة التي ارتكبها أو ساهم في ارتكابها، وإذا تعدد الفاعلون وكان أحدهم غير معاقب لعدم أهليته للمسؤولية أو لانتفاء القصد الجنائي لديه أو لقيام مانع من موانع العقاب، وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الفاعلين الآخرين بالعقوبة المقررة قانونًا. 
ولا تتأثر العقوبة المقررة لأحد الفاعلين بالظروف التي تتوافر لدى غيره ويكون من شأنها تغيير وصف الجريمة إذا كان غير عالم بهذه الظروف.
مادة (51):
إذا نفذ أحد الفاعلين الجريمة بكيفية تختلف عن تلك التي قصدت أصلاً، أو ارتكب جريمة غير التي قصدت أصلاً، كان سائر الفاعلين مسؤولين عما وقع فعلاً متى كانت كيفية التنفيذ أو الجريمة التي وقعت بالفعل نتيجة محتملة لخطة التنفيذ الأصلية أو للجريمة التي أريد ارتكابها أصلاً.
مادة (52): 
من اشترك في جريمة قبل وقوعها فعليه عقوبتها، إلا إذا قضى القانون بخلاف ذلك. 
وإذا كان فاعل الجريمة غير معاقب لقيام مانع من موانع العقاب، وجبت مع ذلك معاقبة الشريك بالعقوبة المقررة قانونًا، ولا تأثير على الشريك من الظروف الخاصة بالفاعل التي تقتضي تغيير وصف الجريمة إذا كان الشريك غير عالم بهذه الظروف. 
مادة (53):
يعاقب الشريك في الجريمة قبل وقوعها بالعقوبة المقررة لها ولو كانت قد ارتكبت بكيفية غير التي قصدت أصلاً، أو كانت الجريمة التي وقعت غير التي تعمد الاشتراك بها، متى كانت كيفية التنفيذ والجريمة التي وقعت بالفعل نتيجة محتملة لأفعال الاشتراك التي ارتكبها.
مادة (54):
إذا عدل الشريك عن المساهمة في الجريمة قبل وقوعها، وأبلغ الفاعل أو الفاعلين ذلك قبل بدئهم في تنفيذها، فلا عقاب عليه.
إلا إنه يشترط لامتناع العقاب في حالة الاشتراك بالمساعدة أن يجرد الشريك الفاعل أو الفاعلين من وسائل المساعدة التي يكون قد أمدهم بها، وذلك قبل البدء في تنفيذ الجريمة، سواء أكان ذلك باستردادها أم كان بجعلها غير صالحة للاستعمال في تحقيق الغرض الإجرامي.
مادة (55):
يعاقب الشريك في الجريمة بعد وقوعها بالعقوبة المقررة لها، إلا إذا كانت الجريمة جناية فلا يجوز أن تزيد العقوبة على الحبس مدة خمس سنوات.
ولا توقع العقوبة المقررة للشريك في الجريمة بعد وقوعها على زوج المتهم أو أصوله أو فروعه إذا آووه أو ساعدوه على الاختفاء. 
مادة (56):
إذا اتفق شخصان أو أكثر على ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة، واتخذوا العدة لذلك على وجه لا يتوقع معه أن يعدلوا عما اتفقوا عليه، عد كل منهم مسؤولاً عن اتفاق جنائي ولو لم تقع الجريمة موضوع الاتفاق.
ويعاقب على الاتفاق الجنائي بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنين إذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة موضوع الاتفاق هي الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد، أما إذا كانت عقوبة الجريمة أقل من ذلك، كانت عقوبة الاتفاق الجنائي الحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلث مدة الحبس المقررة للجريمة أو الغرامة التي لا يجاوز مقدارها ثلث مقدار الغرامة المقررة للجريمة.
ويعفى من العقاب كل من بادر بإخبار السلطات العامة بوجود اتفاق جنائي وبمن اشتركوا فيه، قبل قيامها بالبحث والتفتيش وقبل وقوع أية جريمة، فإذا كان الإخبار بعد البحث والتفتيش، تعين أن يوصل فعلاً إلى القبض على المتفقين الآخرين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث: العقوبة
1 - العقوبات الأصلية:
مادة (57):
العقوبات الأصلية التي يجوز الحكم بها طبقًا لهذا القانون هي:
( أ ) الإعدام.
(ب) الحبس المؤبد.
(ج) الحبس المؤقت.
مادة (58):
كل محكوم عليه بالإعدام ينفذ فيه الحكم شنقًا أو رميًا بالرصاص.
مادة (59):
إذا ثبت أن المرأة المحكوم عليها بالإعدام حامل، ووضعت جنينها حيًا، أبدل الحبس المؤبد بعقوبة الإعدام.
مادة (60):
لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام إلا بعد تصديق الأمير، ويحق له من تلقاء نفسه العفو عن هذه العقوبة، أو استبدال غيرها بها.
مادة (61):
الحبس المؤبد يستغرق حياة المحكوم عليه، ويكون مقترنًا بالشغل دائمًا.
مادة (62):
الحبس المؤقت لا تقل مدته عن أربع وعشرين ساعة، ولا تزيد عن خمس عشرة سنة.
مادة (63): 
إذا بلغت مدة الحبس المحددة في الحكم ستة شهور فأكثر، كان حبسًا مقترنًا بالشغل، وإذا لم تزد على أسبوع، كان حبسًا بسيطًا، وإذا كانت أقل من ستة شهور وأكثر من أسبوع، كان حبسًا بسيطًا ما لم تقض المحكمة بأن يكون حبسًا مع الشغل.
مادة (64): 
العقوبة بالغرامة هي إلزام المحكوم عليه بأن يدفع للدولة المبلغ الذي تقدره المحكمة طبقًا لنص القانون، ولا يجوز أن يقل عن عشر روبيات.
وإذا لم يدفع المحكوم عليه مبلغ الغرامة حصل عن طريق التنفيذ الجبري على ماله، فإذا لم يتيسر التنفيذ الجبري جاز إخضاع المحكوم عليه للإكراه البدني وفقًا للقواعد المقررة في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية.
مادة (65):
يجوز للمحكمة أن تلزم المحكوم عليه بعقوبة غير الإعدام بدفع مصروفات المحاكمة كلها أو بعضها، وينفذ الحكم طبقًا لنفس القواعد التي تتبع في تنفيذ الحكم بالغرامة.
2 - العقوبات التبعية والعقوبات التكميلية:
مادة (66):
العقوبات التبعية والتكميلية المقررة في هذا القانون هي:
1 - الحرمان من الحقوق والمزايا المنصوص عليها في المادة68.
2 - العزل من الوظائف العامة.
3 - الحرمان من مزاولة المهنة.
4 - إغلاق المحال العامة.
5 - مراقبة الشرطة.
6 - المصادرة.
7 - إبعاد الأجنبي عن البلاد.
8 - تقديم تعهد بالمحافظة على الأمن بالتزام حسن السيرة، مصحوبًا بالكفالة أو غير مصحوب بها.
مادة (67):
تعد العقوبة تبعية إذا كان القانون يقضي بها كأثر حتمي للحكم بالعقوبة الأصلية، وتعد تكميلية إذا كان توقيعها متوقفًا على نطق القاضي بها، سواء أوجب القانون عليه ذلك أو أجازه له.
مادة (68):
كل حكم بعقوبة جناية يستوجب حتمًا حرمان المحكوم عليه من الحقوق الآتية:
1 - تولي الوظائف العامة أو العمل كمتعهد أو كملتزم لحساب الدولة.
2 - الترشيح لعضوية المجالس والهيئات العامة أو التعيين عضوًا بها.
3 - الاشتراك في انتخاب أعضاء المجالس والهيئات العامة.
مادة (69):
إذا كان المحكوم عليه بعقوبة جناية يتمتع وقت صيرورة الحكم واجب النفاذ بحق من الحقوق المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، تعين حرمانه فورًا من ذلك.
مادة (70): 
يجب على القاضي، إذا حكم على موظف عام بعقوبة جنحة من أجل رشوة أو تعذيب متهم لحمله على الاعتراف أو استعمال سلطة الوظيفة لمجرد الإضرار بأحد الأفراد أو استعمال أختام رسمية على نحو مخالف للقانون أو تزوير، أن يقضي بعزله عن الوظيفة مدة يحددها الحكم، بحيث لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على خمس سنوات.
مادة (71):
العزل من وظيفة عامة هو الحرمان من الوظيفة نفسها ومن المرتبات المقررة لها ومن جميع المزايا المرتبطة بها، فإن كان المحكوم عليه، وقت صيرورة الحكم واجب النفاذ، غير موظف، فقد صلاحيته لشغل أية وظيفة عامة.
مادة (72):
كل حكم بعقوبة جناية يصدر ضد شخص يزاول مهنة حرة ينظمها القانون ويتطلب لمزاولتها الحصول على ترخيص بذلك، من أجل جريمة ارتكبت أثناء مباشرة أعمال هذه المهنة أو بسببها وتضمنت إخلالاً بالواجبات التي يفرضها القانون أو تفرضها أصول المهنة المتعارف عليها، يجيز للقاضي أن يحكم بحرمان المحكوم عليه من مزاولة هذه المهنة مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، فإذا كان الحكم بالحبس مدة تجاوز سبع سنوات، وجب على القاضي أن يحكم بحرمان المحكوم عليه مزاولة المهنة حرمانًا مؤبدًا.
مادة (73):
يجب على القاضي، إذا حكم بعقوبة من أجل مزاولة حرفة في محل عام معد لذلك لم يستوفِ الشروط التي يتطلبها القانون، بحيث كان من شأن ذلك تعريض حياة شخص أو أكثر أو صحته أو أمنه للخطر أو إقلاق راحته، أن يقضي بإغلاق المحل حتى يثبت المحكوم عليه استيفاء هذه الشروط.
مادة (74):
كل من يحكم عليه بالحبس مدة تجاوز سبع سنين، من أجل جناية مخلة بأمن الدولة أو قرصنة أو قتل أو حريق أو سلب أو تزييف مسكوكات أو تقليد أو تزوير الأختام الرسمية أو أوراق النقد أو الأوراق الرسمية، يوضع حتمًا تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة تعادل نصف مدة عقوبته، دون أن تجاوز خمس سنوات.
مادة (75):
كل حكم بالحبس على عائد، في سرقة أو نصب أو خيانة أمانة أو ابتزاز مال الغير، يجيز للقاضي الحكم بوضعه تحت مراقبة الشرطة مدة لا تقل عن سنة ولا تزيد على سنتين.
مادة (76): 
كل شخص خاضع لمراقبة الشرطة يتعين عليه التزام القواعد الآتية بمجرد صيرورة هذه العقوبة واجبة التنفيذ:
أولاً: عليه أن يخطر بمحل إقامته مخفر الشرطة التابع له هذا المحل، ويجوز لمخفر الشرطة عدم الموافقة على الإقامة في هذا المحل إن كان واقعًا في المنطقة التي ارتكبت الجريمة فيها.
ثانيًا: عليه أن يحمل دائمًا بطاقة يسلمها له مخفر الشرطة التابع له محل إقامته، مدونة فيها جميع البيانات التي تعين شخصيته، وعليه أن يقدمها لرجال الشرطة عند كل طلب.
ثالثًا: عليه أن يقدم نفسه إلى مخفر الشرطة التابع له محل إقامته مرة كل أسبوع، في الزمان المعين له في بطاقته، وفي كل وقت يكلفه مخفر الشرطة بذلك.
رابعًا: عليه أن يكون في محل إقامته في الفترة بين غروب الشمس وشروقها، إلا إذا حصل على ترخيص من مخفر الشرطة يبيح له التغيب في كل هذه الفترة أو بعضها.
مادة (77):
كل مخالفة للأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، بغير عذر مقبول، تستوجب الحكم على الخاضع لمراقبة الشرطة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (78): 
يجوز للقاضي إذا حكم بعقوبة من أجل جناية أو جنحة عمدية أن يقضي بمصادرة الأشياء المضبوطة التي استعملت أو كان من شأنها أن تستعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة والأشياء التي حصلت منها، وذلك دون مساس بحقوق الغير حسن النية على هذه الأشياء.
فإذا كانت الأشياء المذكورة في الفقرة السابقة يعد صنعها أو حيازتها أو التعامل فيها جريمة في ذاته، تعين على القاضي أن يحكم بمصادرتها ولو تعلق بها حق للغير حسن النية.
مادة (79): 
كل حكم بالحبس على أجنبي، يجيز للقاضي أن يأمر بإبعاده عن الكويت بعد الانتهاء من تنفيذ عقوبته، وذلك دون إخلال بحق السلطة الإدارية في إبعاد كل أجنبي وفقًا للقانون. 
وعلى النيابة إعلان أمر القاضي، بمجرد الانتهاء من تنفيذ العقوبة، إلى السلطة الإدارية التي يتعين عليها تنفيذه. 
مادة (80):
الحالات التي يجوز فيها توقيع عقوبة تكميلية على المحكوم عليه بتقديم تعهد بالمحافظة على الأمن والتزام حسن السيرة. مصحوبًا بكفالة أو غير مصحوب بها، والأحكام التي تسري في هذه الحالات، مبينة في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية في الفصل الخاص بالإجراءات الوقائية.
3 - تخفيف العقوبة وتشديدها:
مادة (81): 
إذا اتهم شخص بجريمة تستوجب الحكم بالحبس، جاز للمحكمة، إذا رأت من أخلاقه أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها جريمته أو تفاهة هذه الجريمة ما يبعث على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى الإجرام، أن تقرر الامتناع عن النطق بالعقاب، وتكلف المتهم تقديم تعهد بكفالة شخصية أو عينية أو بغير كفالة، يلتزم فيه مراعاة شروط معينة والمحافظة على حسن السلوك المدة التي تحددها على ألا تجاوز سنتين، وللمحكمة أن تقرر وضعه خلال هذه المدة تحت رقابة شخص تعينه، ويجوز لها أن تغير هذا الشخص بناءً على طلبه وبعد إخطار المتهم بذلك. 
وإذا انقضت المدة التي حددتها المحكمة دون أن يخل المتهم بشروط التعهد، اعتبرت إجراءات المحاكمة السابقة كأن لم تكن أما إذا أخل المتهم بشروط التعهد، فإن المحكمة تأمر - بناءً على طلب سلطة الاتهام أو الشخص المتولي رقابته أو المجني عليه - بالمضي في المحاكمة، وتقضي عليه بالعقوبة عن الجريمة التي ارتكبها ومصادرة الكفالة العينية إن وجدت.
مادة (82): 
يجوز للمحكمة إذا قضت بحبس المتهم مدة لا تجاوز سنتين أو بالغرامة، أن تأمر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم، إذا تبين لها من أخلاق المتهم أو ماضيه أو سنه أو الظروف التي ارتكب فيها جريمته ما يحمل على الاعتقاد بأنه لن يعود إلى الإجرام، ويوقع المحكوم عليه تعهدًا بذلك مصحوبًا بكفالة شخصية أو عينية أو بغير كفالة حسب تقرير المحكمة.
ويصدر الأمر بوقف التنفيذ لمدة ثلاث سنوات تبدأ من يوم صيرورة الحكم نهائيًا، فإذا انقضت هذه المدة دون أن يصدر حكم بإلغاء وقف التنفيذ، اعتبر الحكم الصادر بالعقاب كأن لم يكن.
ويجوز إلغاء وقف التنفيذ إذا صدر ضد المحكوم عليه، خلال مدة الوقف، حكم بالحبس من أجل جريمة ارتكبت خلال هذه المدة أو قبلها ولم تكن المحكمة تعلم بها عند الأمر بوقف التنفيذ، ويجوز إلغاء وقف التنفيذ أيضًا إذا تبين صدور حكم بالحبس قبل الأمر بالوقف ولم تكن المحكمة عالمة به، فإذا حكم بإلغاء الوقف، نفذت على المتهم العقوبة المحكوم بها، وصودرت الكفالة العينية إن وجدت، وتختص بإلغاء وقف التنفيذ المحكمة التي أمرت بالوقف، وكذلك المحكمة التي أصدرت ضد المحكوم عليه حكمًا بالحبس خلال مدة الوقف، ويصدر الحكم بإلغاء الوقف بناءً على طلب سلطة الاتهام أو المجني عليه.
مادة (83): 
يجوز للمحكمة إذا رأت أن المتهم جدير بالرأفة، بالنظر إلى الظروف التي ارتكبت فيها الجريمة، أو بالنظر إلى ماضيه أو أخلاقه أو سنه، أن تستبدل بعقوبة الإعدام عقوبة الحبس المؤبد أو الحبس المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن خمس سنوات، وأن تستبدل بعقوبة الحبس المؤبد عقوبة الحبس المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن ثلاث سنوات.
مادة (84): 
إذا ارتكب شخص جملة جرائم لغرض واحد بحيث ارتبطت بعضها ارتباطًا لا يقبل التجزئة، ويجب ألا يحكم بغير العقوبة المقررة لأشدها، وإذا كون الفعل الواحد جرائم متعددة، وجب اعتبار الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد والحكم بهذه العقوبة دون غيرها. 
وإذا ارتكب شخص جملة جرائم في غير الحالتين السابقتين تعددت العقوبات التي يحكم بها عليه. 
مادة (85): 
يعد عائدًا من سبق الحكم عليه بعقوبة جناية وثبت ارتكابه بعد ذلك جناية أو جنحة.
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي على العائد بأكثر من الحد الأقصى المقرر قانونًا للجريمة بشرط عدم مجاوزة ضعف هذا الحد.
مادة (86):
إذا سبق الحكم على المتهم بعقوبة جنحة لارتكابه جريمة سرقة أو نصب أو خيانة أمانة أو تزوير أو شروع في إحدى هذه الجرائم، أو ثبت ارتكابه خلال خمس سنوات من تاريخ الحكم المذكور جريمة من الجرائم السابقة أو الشروع في إحداها، جاز للمحكمة أن تقضي عليه بأكثر من الحد الأقصى المقرر قانونًا بشرط عدم مجاوزة هذا الحد بأكثر من نصفه.
4 - الإفراج تحت شرط:
مادة (87):
يجوز الإفراج تحت شرط عن كل محكوم عليه بالحبس قضى ثلاثة أرباع المدة المحكوم بها عليه بحيث لا تقل المدة التي قضاها عن سنة كاملة، إذا كان خلال هذه المدة حسن السيرة والسلوك، وكان الإفراج عنه لا يؤدي إلى الإخلال بالأمن.
وإذا كانت العقوبة المحكوم بها هي الحبس المؤبد، وجب ألا تقل المدة التي يقضيها المحكوم عليه عن عشرين سنة. 
ويكون الإفراج تحت شرط المدة الباقية من العقوبة، أو لمدة خمس سنوات فيما إذا كانت العقوبة هي الحبس المؤبد، ويجوز للسلطة المختصة أن تأمر بوضع المفرج عنه طوال هذه المدة تحت إشراف شخص تعينه، وتقرر الشروط التي يلتزمها المفرج عنه وعليها أن تنبهه إلى أن مخالفة هذه الشروط تكون سببًا في إلغاء الإفراج.
  مادة (88):
إذا ساءت سيرة المفرج عنه خلال المدة التي أفرج عنه فيها، ألغي الإفراج، وأعيد المحكوم عليه إلى المكان المخصص لتنفيذ عقوبته ليستوفي المدة التي كانت باقية يوم الإفراج عنه.
مادة (89): 
يجوز بعد إلغاء الإفراج أن يفرج عن المحكوم عليه مدة أخرى وفقًا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في المادة 87، وفي هذه الحالة يتعين عليه أن يمضي ثلاثة أرباع مدة العقوبة الواجب استيفاؤها عند إلغاء الإفراج، فإذا كانت العقوبة هي الحبس المؤبد لم يجز الإفراج عنه ثانية قبل مضي أربع سنوات.
وإذا ساءت سيرة المفرج عنه خلال هذه المدة الثانية، ألغي الإفراج وفقًا لأحكام المادة السابقة ولا يجوز الإفراج عن المحكوم عليه بعد ذلك.
مادة (90):
إذا لم يلغَ الإفراج حتى انقضاء المدة الأولى التي أفرج فيها عن المحكوم عليه أو حتى انقضاء المدة الثانية، أصبح الإفراج نهائيًا.
مادة (91):
يختص النائب العام بإصدار الأمر بالإفراج وبإلغائه

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول - الجرائم المتعلقة بأمن الدولة وحرمة الأديان
1 - الجرائم المتعلقة بأمن الدولة من جهة الخارج:
مادة (92): 
يعاقب بالإعدام كل كويتي حمل السلاح ضد دولة الكويت، أو ساهم بأية صورة كانت فيالأعمال الحربية التيتباشرها دولة فيحالة حرب ضد الكويت.
مادة (93): 
يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد كل من أعاق المجهود الحربي لقوات الكويت، وذلك بقصد تمكين القوات المعادية من التغلب عليها. 
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات كل من أذاع، أثناء الحرب، بيانات كاذبة، قصد بها إضعاف الروح المعنوية، أو تحريض رعايا الكويت علىعدم القيام بالالتزامات المفروضة عليهم بسبب نشوب الحرب.
وتعتبر حالة قطع العلاقات السياسية بين الكويت وأية دولة أخرى فيحكم حالة الحرب بينهما.
2 - الاعتداء علىالأمير والانتقاض علىالسلطات التييتولاها:
مادة (94): 
يعاقب بالإعدام كل من سبب عمدا وفاة الأمير أو سبب له أذى بليغا.
ويعاقب بالحبس المؤبد كل من اعتدى علىسلامة الأمير أو علىحريته أو تعمد تعريض حياته أو حريته للخطر.
مادة (95): 
يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد كل من اعتدى بالقوة علىالسلطات التييتولاها الأمير، سواء كان ذلك بحرمانه من كل هذه السلطات أو من بعضها، أو كان بعزله أو إجباره علىالتنازل.
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من استعمل القوة لقلب نظام الحكم القائم في البلاد.
3 - تحريض القوات المسلحة علىالتمرد وعلىالإخلال بواجباتها:
مادة (96): 
كل من حرض واحدا أو أكثر من رجال القوات المسلحة أو قوات الشرطة علىالتمرد، ولم يترتب علىهذا التحريض أثر، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (97): 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية، كل من ارتكب أعمال التحريض المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة، فوقعت الأمور التيحرض عليها نتيجة لذلك، وهذا دون إخلال بعقوبة أشد ينص عليها القانون.
مادة (98):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من حرض أو ساء واحدا أو أكثر من رجال القوات المسلحة أو قوات الشرطة علىالفرار من الخدمة، فتم الفرار بناء علىذلك.
مادة (99):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد علىسنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من آوى أو ساعد علىالاختفاء واحدا أو أكثر من رجال القوات المسلحة أو قوات الشرطة، وهو يعلم إنه فار من الخدمة.
مادة (100):
لا توقع العقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة علىزوجة الفار من الخدمة ولا على أصوله أو فروعه إذا آووه أو ساعدوه علىالاختفاء.
4 - التحريض علىقلب نظام الحكم والانتقاض علىالنظام الاجتماعي واستعمال الأسلحة وإهانة العلم الوطني: 
مادة (101): 
كل من حرض علنا فيمكان عام، عنطريق القول أو الصياح أو الكتابة أو الرسوم أو الصور أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل التعبير عنالفكر، علىقلب نظام الحكم القائم فيالبلاد، وكان التحريض متضمنا الحث علىتغيير هذا النظام بالقوة أو بطرق غير مشروعه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويحكم بالعقوبات نفسها علىكل من دعا بالوسائل السابقة أو اعتناق مذاهب ترمي إلىهدم النظم الأساسية بطرق غير مشروعة أو إلىالانتقاض بالقوة علىالنظام الاجتماعي والاقتصادي القائم فيالبلاد.
مادة (102):
تحظر الجمعيات أو الجامعات أو الهيئات التييكون غرضها العمل علىنشر مبادئ ترمي إلىهدم النظم الأساسية بطرق غير مشروعة أو إلىالانتقاض بالقوة على النظام الاجتماعي والاقتصادي القائم فيالبلاد.
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من اشترك في الهيئات المشار إليها وهو عالم بالغرض الذيتعمل له، ويعاقب الداعون للانضمام إلىهذه الهيئات ومنظموها بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (103):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من مرن أو درب، بغير إذن من السلطات العامة، شخصا أو أكثر علىحمل السلاح أو علىاستعمال الذخيرة أو لقنه فنونا حربية أيا كانت، قاصدا الاستعانة بالأشخاص المدربين لتحقيق غرض غير مشروع.
مادة (104):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تدرب علىحمل السلاح أو علىاستعمال الذخيرة، وكل من تلقن فنونا حربية، وهو عالم أن من يدربه أو يلقنه لم ترخص السلطات العامة فيذلك ويقصد الاستعانة به فيتحقيق غرض مشروع.
مادة (105):
كل من صنع مادة متفجرة أو حازها، بقصد ارتكاب جريمة بواسطتها أو تمكين أي شخص آخر من ذلك، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (106): 
كل من ارتكب فيمكان عام فعلا من شأنه إهانة العلم الوطني، سواء بإتلافه أو بإنزاله أو بأي عمل آخر يعبر عنالكراهية أو الازدراء، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
5 - التجمهر:
مادة (107): 
كل من اشترك فيتجمهر فيمكان عام مؤلف من سبعة أشخاص على الأقل، الغرض منه ارتكاب الجرائم، وبقي متجمهرا بعد صدور أمر أحد رجال السلطة العامة له بالانصراف، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (108): 
الجرائم المنصوص عليها فيالمواد 92 إلى107 يحاكم مرتكبوها أمام محكمة يصدر بتشكيلها وبإجراءاتها إرادة أميرية.
6 - انتهاك حرمة الأديان:
مادة (109):
كل من خرب أو أتلف أو دنس مكانا معدا لإقامة شعائر دينية، أو أتى فيداخله عملا يخل بالاحترام الواجب لهذا الدين، وكان عالما بدلالة فعله، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد علىسنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويعاقب بنفس العقوبة كل من ارتكب فعلا أخل بالهدوء الواجب لاجتماع عقد فيحدود القانون لإقامة شعائر دينية، قاصدا بذلك تعطيلها أو الإخلال بالاحترام الواجب لها، أو تعدى دون حق علىأي شخص موجود فيهذا الاجتماع.
مادة (110):
كل من انتهك حرمة مكان معد لدفن الموتى أو لحفظ رفاتهم أو لإقامة مراسيم الجنازة، أو سبب إزعاجا لأشخاص اجتمعوا بقصد إقامة مراسيم الجنازة، أو انتهك حرمة ميت، وكان عالما بدلالة فعله، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (111):
كل من أذاع، بإحدى الطرق العلنية المبينة في المادة 101، آراء تتضمن سخرية أو تحقيرا أو تصغيرا لدين أو مذهب ديني، سواء كان ذلك بالطعن فيعقائده أو فيشعائره أو فيطقوسه أو فيتعاليمه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (112): 
لا جريمة إذا صدرت الأقوال أو العبارات المشار إليها في المادة السابقة فيمحاضرة أو مقال أو كتاب علمي بأسلوب هادئ متزن خال من الألفاظ المثيرة، وثبت حسن نية المتهم باتجاهه إلىالنقد العلمي الخالص.
مادة (113):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد علىسنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من نشر كتابا مقدسا فيعقيدة دين من الأديان وحرف فيه عمدا علىنحو يغير من معناه، قاصدا بذلك الإساءة إلىهذا الدين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني - الجرائم المتعلقة بأعمال الموظفين العامين
1 - الرشوة:
مادة (114):
كل موظف عام طلب أو قبل، لنفسه أو لغيره، مالا أو منفعة أو مجرد وعد بشيء من ذلك، مقابل القيام بعمل من أعمال وظيفته ولو كان العمل حقا، أو الامتناع عنعمل من الأعمال المذكورة ولو كان غير حق، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات وبغرامة تساوي ما أعطي أو وعد به، وذلك حتىلو ثبت أن الموظف كان عازما علىالقيام بالعمل الذيوعد القيام به أو علىعدم الامتناع عنالعمل الذيوعد بالامتناع عنه.
ويعاقب بالعقوبات السابقة كل موظف عام طلب أو قبل لنفسه أو لغيره مالا أو منفعة أو مجرد وعد بشيء من ذلك، لأداء عمل أو الامتناع عنعمل لا يدخل فياختصاص وظيفته، ولكنه يزعم أنه داخل فيه.
وتعد رشوة الفائدة الخاصة التيتحصل للموظف أو لغيره من بيع متاع أو عقار بثمن أزيد من قيمته، أو شرائه بثمن أنقص منها، أو من أي عقد يتم بين الراشي والمرتشي.
مادة (115):
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل شخص قدم للموظف العام مالا أو منفعة أو وعدا بذلك، وقبل الموظف ما قدم له أو وعد به، ويعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها من يتواسط بين الراشي والمرتشي.
ويعفى من العقوبة الراشي والمتواسط إذا أخبر السلطات العامة بالجريمة.
مادة (116): 
يعاقب بالعقوبات المقررة للرشوة من يستعمل القوة أو العنف أو التهديد فيحق موظف عام، فيحصل منه علىقضاء أمر غير حق أو علىاجتنابه أداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته.
مادة (117): 
من شرع فيإعطاء رشوة ولم تقبل منه، أو فيالإكراه بالضرب والتهديد ونحوهما ولم يبلغ قصده، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد علىسنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (118):
كل موظف عام قبل من شخص، أدى له عملا من أعمال وظيفته أو امتنع عنأداء عمل من أعمالها، مالا أو منفعة بعد أداء العمل أو الامتناع عنه، بصفة مكافأة علىذلك، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة تساوي المال أو المنفعة.
ويعاقب بالعقوبات نفسها الشخص الذيقدم المال أو المنفعة والشخص الذيتواسط فيتقديمها.
مادة (119):
كل من طلب لنفسه أو لغيره أو قبل أو أخذ وعدا أو عطية لاستعمال نفوذ حقيقي أو موهوم، للحصول أو محاولة الحصول من أية سلطة عامة علىمنفعة أيا كانت، يعد فيحكم المرتشي ويعاقب بالعقوبة المنصوص عليها في المادة 114 إن كان موظفا عاما، فإن كان غير موظف، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة تساوي ما أعطي أو وعد به.
ويعد فيحكم السلطة العامة كل جهة خاضعة لإشرافها.
2 - سوء استعمال الوظيفة:
مادة (120): 
كل موظف عام أمر بتعذيب شخص، أو عذبه بنفسه، لحمله علىالاعتراف بارتكاب جريمة، أو للحصول منه علىمعلومات تتعلق بجريمة، أو لحمل أحد أفراد أسرته علىهذا الاعتراف أو علىإعطاء هذه المعلومات، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
وإذا ترتب علىفعل الموظف إصابة الشخص بجروح بليغة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات.
ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية، أما إذا كان من شأن هذا الفعل أن يسبب وفاة الشخص، وترتبت عليه وفاته فعلا، حكم بالعقوبة المقررة للقتل عمدا.
مادة (121): 
كل موظف عام استعمل سلطة وظيفته لمجرد الإضرار بأحد الأفراد يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
أما إذا استعمل القسوة مع الناس أثناء تأدية وظيفته، أو أوجب علىالناس عملا فيغير الحالات التييجيز فيها القانون ذلك، فإنه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (122):
كل موظف عام دخل مسكن أحد الأفراد دون رضائه، فيغير الأحوال التييحددها القانون، أو بغير مراعاة الإجراءات المبينة فيه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (123):
كل موظف عام مكلف بناء علىواجبات وظيفته بإعطاء شهادة أو بتقديم بيانات من شأنها أن تؤثر فيحقوق الأفراد، فأدلى بما يخالف الحقيقة عنقصد سيئ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، وذلك إذا ترتب علىفعله حدوث ضرر.
مادة (124):
كل موظف عام، مكلف بناء علىواجبات وظيفته بتسلم أموال لحساب الدولة وبالمحافظة عليها أو بإدارتها، يدلي ببيانات غير صحيحة تتعلق بهذه الأموال وهو عالم بعدم صحتها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (125):
كل موظف عام استعمل سلطة وظيفته لإكراه أحد الأفراد علىأن يبيع ماله أو أن يتصرف فيه أو أن ينزل عنحق له، سواء كان ذلك لمصلحة الموظف نفسه أو لمصلحة غيره، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبالغرامة التيلا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
وفي جميع الأحوال يحكم بعزل الموظف.
3 - انتحال الوظيفة:
مادة (126): 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أدعى أنه موظف عام، وقام بناء علىهذه الصفة الكاذبة، بعمل يدخل فياختصاص الموظف الذيتنتحل صفته، أو دخل مكانا لا يسمح لغير هذا الموظف بدخوله. 
مادة (127):
كل من اتخذ لنفسه زيا أو علامة تتميز بها طائفة من الموظفين، قاصدا بذلك الحصول علىمزايا لا حق له فيها أو الإضرار بأحد الأفراد، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
فإن لم يكن هذا القصد متوافرا لديه، كانت العقوبة الغرامة التيلا تجاوز ثلاثمائة روبية.
4 - فرار المحبوسين والمقبوض عليهم:
مادة (128):
كل شخص قبض عليه طبقا للقانون، فهرب، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، فإذا كان قدصدر ضده حكم بالحبس، كانت عقوبة الحبس لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (129):
كل شخص مكلف بناء علىواجبات وظيفته بحراسة مقبوض عليه أو محبوس، فتعمد تمكينه من الفرار، أو تغافل عنه حتىتمكن من الفرار، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية.
ويعاقب بالعقوبة ذاتها كل شخص مكلف بناء علىواجبات وظيفته بالقبض علىإنسان، وتعمد معاونته علىالفرار من وجه القضاء، فمكنه من أن يفر.
مادة (130):
من كان مكلفا بناء علىواجبات وظيفته بحراسة مقبوض عليه أو محبوس، فأهمل فيحراسته، حتىتمكن من الفرار، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد علىسنة واحدة وبالغرامة التيلا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (131):
كل من مكن مقبوضا عليه أو محبوسا من الهرب، فيغير الأحوال السالفة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (132):
كل من أخفى بنفسه أو بوساطة غيره شخصا صادرا فيحقه أمر بالقبض عليه أو فر بعد القبض عليه أو حبسه، وكذا كل من أعانه بأية طريقة كانت علىالفرار من وجه القضاء مع علمه بذلك، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ولا تسري هذه الأحكام علىزوج أو زوجة من أخفي أو أعين علىالفرار ولا علىأصوله أو فروعه.
مادة (133):
كل من علم بوقوع جناية أو جنحة، إذا كان لديه ما يحمله علىالاعتقاد بوقوعها، وأعان الجاني علىالفرار من وجه القضاء، إما بإيواء الجاني المذكور، وإما بإخفاء أدلة الجريمة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ولا تسري هذه الأحكام علىزوج أو زوجة الجاني ولا علىأصوله أو فروعه.
5 - الاعتداء علىالموظف أثناء تأدية وظيفته:
مادة (134): 
كل من أهان بالقول أو بالإشارة موظفا عاما أثناء تأدية وظيفته، أو بسبب تأديته لها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، فإذا وقعت الإهانة علىمحكمة قضائية أو علىأحد أعضائها أثناء انعقاد الجلسة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة والغرامة التيلا تجاوز ألف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (135): 
كل من تعدى علىموظف عام، أو قاومه بالقوة أو العنف، أثناء تأدية وظيفته أو بسبب تأديتها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، وذلك دون إخلال بأية عقوبة أخرى يرتبها القانون علىأي عمل يقترن بالتعدي أو المقاومة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث - الجرائم المتعلقة بسير العدالة
1 - شهادة الزور:
مادة (136):
كل شخص كلف بأداء الشهادة أمام إحدى الجهات القضائية وأقسم اليمين، ثم أدلى ببيانات كاذبة وهو يعلم عدم صحتها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويعد فيحكم الشاهد زورا كل شخص يكلفه القضاء بعمل من أعمال الخبرة أو الترجمة، فيغير الحقيقة عمدا بأية طريقة كانت.
مادة (137):
إذا ترتب علىشهادة الزور الحكم علىمتهم بالحبس، عوقب من شهد عليه زورا بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات بغرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
أما إذا ترتب علىشهادة الزور الحكم علىمتهم بالإعدام ونفذت فيه العقوبة، عوقب من شهد عليه زورا بالإعدام أو بالحبس المؤبد.
مادة (138):
كل من أكره شاهدا علىعدم أداء الشهادة، أو أكرهه علىأداء الشهادة زورا، يحكم عليه بحسب الأحوال، بالعقوبات المقررة فيالمادتين السابقتين.
مادة (139):
كل شخص كلف بأداء الشهادة أمام جهة غير قضائية وأقسم يمينا بالتزام الحقيقة، فأدلى ببيانات كاذبة وهو يعلم عدم صحتها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
2 - الامتناع عنتأدية الشهادة وعن تقديم المساعدات اللازمة إلىالقضاء:
مادة (140):
كل شخص كلف بأداء الشهادة أمام القضاء، فامتنع بغير عذر مقبول عنالحضور، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (141):
كل من أتلف محررا معدا لأن يقدم أمام جهة قضائية أو كان من المفيد تقديمه كبينة فيأية إجراءات قضائية، أو جعله فيحالة يستحيل معها استخلاص البيانات الضرورية للفصل فيدعوى قائمة أو يحتمل قيامها، قاصدا بذلك أن يحول دون استعماله فيمعرض البينة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (142):
كل شخص كلف، طبقا للإجراءات التي يحددها القانون بالحضور لدى موظف ذي اختصاص قضائي، فامتنع عنذلك دون عذر مقبول، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
3 - الامتناع عن التبليغ عن الجرائم وعن منع وقوعها: 
مادة (143):
كل من علم بوجود مشروع لارتكاب جريمة قتل أو حريق أو سرقة فيوقت يستطاع فيه منع ارتكابها، وامتنع عن إبلاغ ذلك إلىالسلطات العامة أو إلىالأشخاص المهددين بها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد علىسنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ولا يجري حكم هذه المادة على زوج أي شخص له يد فيذلك المشروع أو على أصوله أو فروعه.
مادة (144):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من امتنع عمدا عنتقديم المساعدة إلىشخص يهدده خطر جسيم فينفسه أو فيماله، إذا كان هذا الخطر ناشئا عن كارثة عامة كغرق أو حريق أو فيضان أو زلزال وكان الممتنع عن تقديم المساعدة قادرا عليها ولا يخشى خطرا من تقديمها، وكان الامتناع مخالفا لأمر صادر وفقا للقانون من موظف عام تدخل بناء علىواجبات وظيفته للحيلولة دون تحقق هذا الخطر.
4 - البلاغ الكاذب:
مادة (145): 
كل من قدم إلى موظف عام مختص باتخاذ الإجراءات الناشئة عنارتكاب الجرائم، بلاغا كتابيا أو شفويا متضمنا إسناد واقعة تستوجب العقاب إلىشخص لم تصدر منه، وهو عالم بعدم صحة هذا البلاغ، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
وتوقع العقوبات السابقة ولو كان الموظف الذي تلقى البلاغ لا يختص باتخاذ الإجراءات الناشئة عنالواقعة المبلغ عنها بالذات أو كانت الإجراءات لم تتخذ فعلا بناء علىالبلاغ.
5 - التأثير في جهات القضاء والإساءة إلى سمعتها: 
مادة (146):
كل من حاول وهو سيئ القصد، عن طريق الأمر أو الطلب أو التهديد أو الرجاء أو التوصية، حمل موظف ذي اختصاص قضائي على اتخاذ إجراءات مخالفة للقانون، أو على الامتناع عن اتخاذ إجراءات يقضي بها القانون، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (147):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل شخص أخل، بوسيلة من وسائل العلانية المبينة في المادة 101، بالاحترام الواجب لقاض، على نحو يشكك في نزاهته أو اهتمامه بعمله أو في التزامه لأحكام القانون.
ولا جريمة إذا لم يجاوز فعل المتهم حدود النقد النزيه الصادر عن نية حسنة لحكم قضائي، سواء تعلق النقد باستخلاص الوقائع أو تعلق بكيفية تطبيق القانون عليها.
6 - فض الأختام:

مادة (148):
كل من فض عمدا ختما وضع لحفظ أوراق أو أشياء في أمكنة، بناء على حكم أو أمر قضائي أو إداري، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول - الجرائم الواقعة علىالنفس
1 - القتل والجرح والضرب والإيذاء:
مادة (149): 
من قتل نفسا عمدا يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية. 
مادة (150): 
يعاقب على القتل العمد بالإعدام إذا اقترن بسبق الإصرار أو بالترصد. 
مادة (151): 
سبق الإصرار هو التصميم على ارتكاب الفعل قبل تنفيذه بوقت كاف يتاح فيه للفاعل التروي في هدوء، والترصد هو انتظار الفاعل ضحيته في مكان يعتقد ملاءمته لتنفيذ الفعل على نحو مفاجئ، ويعد كل من سبق الإصرار والترصد متوافرا ولو كان تنفيذ الفعل معلقا على شرط، أو وقع على غير الشخص المقصود. 
مادة (152): 
كل من جرح أو ضرب غيره عمدا أو أعطاه مواد مخدرة، دون أن يقصد قتله، ولكن الفعل أفضى إلى موته، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنين، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
مادة (153): 
من فاجأ زوجته حال تلبسها بالزنا، وقتلها فيالحال أو قتل من يزني بها أو قتلهما معا، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (154):
من قتل نفسا خطأ أو تسبب فيقتلها من غير قصد، بأن كان ذلك ناشئا عنرعونة أو تفريط أو إهمال أو عدم انتباه أو عدم مراعاة للوائح، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (155):
يعتبر المولود إنسانا يمكن قتله متىنزل حيا من بطن أمه، سواء فيذلك تنفس أو لم يتنفس، وسواء كانت الدورة الدموية مستقلة فيه أم لم تكن، وسواء كان حبل سرته قدقطع أو لم يقطع.
مادة (156):
لا يعتبر الإنسان أنه قتل إنسانا آخر إذا لم يمت المجني عليه خلال سنة وقوع سبب الوفاة، وتحسب هذه المدة من اليوم الذي وقع فيه آخر فعل غير مشروع أفضى إلى الموت ولا تشمل هذا اليوم.
مادة (157):
يعتبر الإنسان قد تسبب فيقتل إنسان آخر، ولو كان فعله ليس هو السبب المباشر أو السبب الوحيد في الموت، في الحالات الآتية:
أولا: إذا أوقع الفاعل بالمجني عليه أذى استوجب إجراء عملية جراحية أو علاجا طبيا، وأفضى ذلك إلى موت المجني عليه، ما دامت العملية أو العلاج قد أجريا بالخبرة والعناية الواجبتين طبقا لأصول الصناعة الطبية.
ثانيا: إذا أوقع الفاعل بالمجني عليه أذى ليس من شأنه أن يفضي إلى الموت، لو أن المجني عليه لم يقصر في اتخاذ الاحتياطات الطبية والصحية الواجبة.
ثالثا: إذا حمل الفاعل المجني عليه على ارتكاب فعل يفضي إلى موته باستعمال العنف أو بالتهديد باستعماله، وثبت أن الفعل الذي أفضى إلى موت المجني عليه هو الوسيلة الطبيعية لتوقي العنف المهدد به.
رابعا: إذا كان المجني عليه مصابا بمرض أو بأذى من شأنه أن يؤدي إلىالوفاة، وعجل الفاعل بفعله موت المجني عليه.
خامسا: إذا كان الفعل لا يفضي إلى الموت إلا إذا اقترن بعمل من المجني عليه أو من أشخاص آخرين.
مادة (158):
كل من حرض أو ساعد أو اتفق مع شخص علىالانتحار، فانتحر، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (159):
كل امرأة تعمدت قتل وليدها فور ولادته، دفعا للعار، تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (160): 
كل من ضرب شخصا أو جرحه أو ألحق بجسمه أذى أو أخل بحرمة الجسم، وكان ذلك علىنحو محسوس، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (161): 
كل من أحدث بغيره أذى بليغا، برميه بأي نوع من أنواع القذائف، أو بضربه بسكين أو أية آلة خطرة أخرى، أو بقذفه بسائل كاو أو بوضعه هذا السائل أو أية مادة متفجرة فيأي مكان بقصد إيذائه، أو بمناولته مادة مخدرة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
مادة (162): 
كل من أحدث بغيره أذى أفضى إلىإصابته بعاهة مستديمة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية. 
ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إذا أفضت أفعال الاعتداء إلىإصابة المجني عليه بآلام بدنية شديدة، أو إلى جعله عاجزا عن استعمال عضو أو أكثر من أعضاء جسمه بصورة طبيعية خلال مدة تزيد علىثلاثين يوما، دون أن تفضي إلى إصابته بعاهة مستديمة.
مادة (163): 
كل من ارتكب فعل تعد خفيف، لا يبلغ فيجسامته مبلغ الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (164): 
كل من تسبب فيجرح أحد أو إلحاق أذى محسوس به عنغير قصد، بأن كان ذلك ناشئا عنرعونة أو تفريط أو إهمال أو عدم اهتمام أو عدم مراعاة للوائح، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (165):
كل من استعمل القسوة بغير مقتض تجاه حيوان أليف أو مأسور، سواء بقتله أو بضربه أو بجرحه أو بجعله يعمل عملا لا يطيقه أو حبسه على نحو يسبب له آلاما، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر أو بغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تأمر بوضع الحيوان فيمحل علاج أو صيانة، أو أن تأمر بإعدامه إذا كان يعاني مرضا لا شفاء منه أو أذى عضالا.
2 - التعريض للخطر:
مادة (166):
كل شخص يلزمه القانون برعاية شخص آخر عاجز عن أن يحصل لنفسه علىضرورات الحياة، بسبب سنه أو مرضه أو اختلال عقله وتقييد حريته، سواء نشأ الالتزام عننص القانون مباشرة أو عنعقد أو عنفعل مشروع أو غير مشروع، فامتنع عمدا عن القيام بالتزامه، وأفضى ذلك إلى وفاة المجني عليه أو إلىإصابته بأذى، يعاقب، حسب قصد الجاني وجسامة الإصابات، بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد 149 و150 و152 و160 و162 و163.
فإن كان الامتناع عن إهمال لا عنقصد، وقعت العقوبات المنصوص عليها فيالمادتين 154 و164.
مادة (167):
كل رب أسرة يتولى رعاية صغير لم يبلغ أربع عشرة سنة كاملة، وامتنع عنالقيام بالتزامه من تزويد الصغير بضروريات المعيشة، فأفضى ذلك إلى وفاة الطفل أو إلىإصابته بأذى، يعاقب بالعقوبات المذكورة في المادة السابقة، حسب ما إذا كان الامتناع عمديا أو غير عمدي، وحسب قصد الجاني وجسامة الإصابات، حتى لو كان الصغير غير عاجز عنتزويد نفسه بضروريات المعيشة.
مادة (168):
كل شخص تعهد، فيغير الحالات الاضطرارية، بإجراء عملية جراحية لشخص آخر أو بعلاجه أو بالقيام بعمل مشروع ينطوي على خطر يهدد الحياة أو الصحة، ولم يكن عنده القدر الواجب من الخبرة الفنية، أو لم يبذل العناية الواجبة في القيام بعمله، وترتب علىذلك وفاة المجني عليه أو إصابته بأذى، يعاقب وفقا للأحكام المبينة فيالمادتين 154و164.
مادة (169):
يعاقب بالعقوبات المذكورة في المادتين 154و164كل شخص يقوم بحراسة حيوان أو آلات ميكانيكية أو أي شيء آخر ينطوي على خطر يهدد الحياة أو الصحة، ولم يتخذ الحيطة الواجبة لدرء هذا الخطر، وترتب على ذلك وفاة شخص أو إصابته بأذى.
مادة (170):
كل من أعطى إشارة مضللة أو وجه نداء أو أصدر تعليمات أو تحذيرات من شأنها تضليل سفينة أو طائرة أو أية وسيلة أخرى من وسائل النقل البحري أو الجوي، قاصدا الإضرار بالأشخاص أو بالأشياء أو إتلاف وسيلة النقل، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
فإذا ترتب على هذه الأفعال إصابة شخص أو أكثر بجروح بليغة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية، وإذا ترتب عليها وفاة إنسان، كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد.
مادة (171):
كل من ارتكب عمدا فعلا أنشأ به خطرا يهدد أشخاصا أو أشياء تنتقل عبر طريق عام، سواء بإتلاف أجزاء من الطريق أو بإفساد وسيلة النقل أو بإعطاء إشارات أو بإصدار تعليمات أو تحذيرات أو بتوجيه نداءات مضللة، قاصدا الإضرار بالأشخاص أو بالأشياء، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
فإذا ترتب على هذه الأفعال إصابة شخص أو أكثر بجروح بليغة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية، وإذا ترتب عليها وفاة إنسان، كانت العقوبة الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد.
مادة (172):
كل من ارتكب عن إهمال فعلا نشأ عنه خطر للأشخاص أو الأشياء فيطريق عام أو فيخط ملاحة عام أو فيمطار أو في مهبط للطائرات أو لم يتخذ العناية المعقولة للمحافظة علىشيء موجود تحت حراسته حتى نشأ هذا الخطر، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (173): 
كل من هدد شخصا آخر بإنزال ضرر أيا كان بنفسه أو بسمعته أو بماله أو بنفس أو بسمعه أو بمال شخص يهمه أمره، سواء أكان التهديد كتابيا أم شفويا أم عنطريق أفعال توقع فيالروع العزم على الاعتداء علىالنفس أو على السمعة أو علىالمال، قاصدا بذلك حمل المجني عليه علىالقيام بعمل أو على الامتناع عنه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
فإذا كان التهديد بالقتل، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات والغرامة التيلا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
3 - الإجهاض:
مادة (174): 
كل من أجهض امرأة حاملا، برضاها أو بغير رضاها، عن طريق إعطائها أو التسبب فيإعطائها عقاقير أو مواد أخرى مؤذية، أو باستعمال القوة أو أية وسيلة أخرى، قاصدا بذلك إجهاضها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
فإذا كان من أجهضها على النحو السالف ذكره طبيبا أو صيدليا أو قابلة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية.
مادة (175):
لا عقوبة على من أجهض امرأة حاملا إذا كان متوافرا علىالخبرة اللازمة، وفعل ذلك وهو يعتقد بحسن نية أن هذا العمل ضروري للمحافظة على حياة الحامل.
مادة (176):
كل امرأة حامل تناولت عقاقير أو مواد أخرى مؤذية أو استعملت القوة أو أي وسيلة أخرى، قاصدة بذلك إجهاض نفسها، فأجهضت، أو سمحت للغير بإجهاضها علىالوجه السالف الذكر، تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (177):
كل من أعد أو باع عرض أو تصرف بأي وجه كان فيمواد من شأنها أن تستعمل فيإحداث الإجهاض، وهو عالم بذلك، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، وذلك مع مراعاة المادة 175.
4 - الخطف والحجز والاتجار بالرقيق: 
مادة (178): 
كل من خطف شخصا بغير رضاه، وذلك بحمله علىالانتقال من المكان الذييقيم فيه عادة إلىمكان آخر بحجزه فيه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
فإذا كان الخطف بالقوة أو بالتهديد أو بالحيلة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، فإذا كان المجني عليه معتوها أو مجنونا أو كانت سنه أقل من ست عشرة سنة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
مادة (179): 
كل من خطف شخصا مجنونا أو معتوها أو تقل سنه عنست عشرة سنة كاملة، بغير قوة أو تهديد أو حيلة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، فإن كان الخطف بقصد قتل المجني عليه أو إلحاق أذى به أو مواقعته أو هتك عرضه أو حمله علىمزاولة البغاء أو ابتزاز شيء منه أو من غيره، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، يجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية. 
أما إذا كان خطف المجني عليه هي أمه، وأثبتت حسن نيتها وأنها تعتقد أن لها حق حضانة ولدها، فلا عقاب عليها.
مادة (180): 
كل من خطف شخصا عنطريق القوة أو التهديد أو الحيلة، قاصدا قتله أو إلحاق أذى به أو مواقعته أو هتك عرضه أو حمله علىمزاولة البغاء أو ابتزاز شيء منه أو من غيره، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية.
مادة (181):
كل من أخفى شخصا مخطوفا، وهو عالم أنه مخطوف، يعاقب كما لو كان قدخطف بنفسه ذلك الشخص، فإن كان عالما أيضا بالقصد الذي خطف الشخص من أجله أو بالظروف التي خطف فيها، كانت العقوبة هي نفس عقوبة الخاطف بهذا القصد أو فيهذه الظروف.
مادة (182): 
إذا تزوج الخاطف بمن خطفها زواجا شرعيا بإذن من وليها، لم يحكم عليه بعقوبة ما.
مادة (183): 
كل من خطف طفلا حديث العهد بالولادة أو أخفاه أو أبدل به غيره أو عزاه زورا إلىغير والده أو والدته، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (184): 
كل من قبض على شخص أو حبسه أو حجزه فيغير الأحوال التييقررها القانون، أو بغير مراعاة الإجراءات التي يقررها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
وإذا اقترنت هذه الأعمال بالتعذيب البدني أو بالتهديد بالقتل، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية. 
مادة (185):
كل من يدخل في الكويت أو يخرج منها إنسانا بقصد التصرف فيه كرقيق، وكل من يشتري أو يعرض للبيع أو يهدي إنسانا على اعتبار أنه رقيق، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني - الجرائم الواقعة على العرض والسمعة
1 - المواقعة الجنسية وهتك العرض:
مادة (186): 
من واقع أنثى بغير رضاها، سواء بالإكراه أو بالتهديد أو بالحيلة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية. 
فإذا كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليها أو من المتولين تربيتها أو رعايتها أو ممن له سلطة عليها أو كان خادمًا عندها أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم، كانت العقوبة الحبس المؤبد.
مادة (187): 
من واقع أنثى بغير إكراه أو تهديد أو حيلة، وهو يعلم أنها مجنونة أو معتوهة أو دون التاسعة أو معدومة الإرادة لأي سبب آخر أو لأنها لا تعرف طبيعة الفعل الذي تتعرض له أو إنها تعتقد شرعيته، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية.
فإذا كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليها أو من المتولين تربيتها أو رعايتها أو من له سلطة عليها أو كان خادمًا عندها أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم، كانت العقوبة الحبس المؤبد.
مادة (188): 
من واقع أنثى بغير إكراه أو تهديد أو حيلة، وكانت تبلغ التاسعة ولا تبلغ الثامنة عشرة من عمرها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية، فإذا كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليها أو من المتولين تربيتها أو رعايتها أو ممن لهم سلطة عليها أو كان خادمًا عندها أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
مادة (189): 
من واقع ذات رحم محرم منه، وهو عالم بذلك، بغير إكراه أو تهديد أو حيلة، وكانت تبلغ الثامنة عشرة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات وبغرامة عشرة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
فإذا كانت المجني عليها لم تتم الثامنة عشرة من عمرها، وبلغت التاسعة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية، ويحكم بالعقوبات السابقة على من كان وليًا أو وصيًا أو قيمًا أو حاضنًا لأنثى أو كان موكلاً بتربيتها أو برعايتها أو بمراقبة أمورها، وواقعها بغير إكراه أو تهديد أو حيلة.
مادة (190): 
كل أنثى أتمت الثامنة عشرة من عمرها وقبلت أن يواقعها ذو رحم محرم، وهي تعلم صلتها به، تعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
مادة (191): 
كل من هتك عرض إنسان، بالإكراه أو بالتهديد أو بالحيلة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ولا يجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية. 
فإذا كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليه أو من المتولين تربيته أو رعايته أو ممن لهم سلطة عليه أو كان خادمًا عنده أو عند من تقدم ذكرهم، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية. 
ويحكم بالعقوبات السابقة إذا كان المجني عليه معدوم الإرادة لصغر أو لجنون أو لعته أو كان غير مدرك طبيعة الفعل أو معتقدًا شرعيته، ولو ارتكب الفعل بغير إكراه أو تهديد أو حيلة.
مادة (192): 
كل من هتك عرض صبي أو صبية لم يتم كل منهما الثامنة عشرة من عمره، بغير إكراه أو تهديد أو حيلة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
فإذا كان الجاني من أصول المجني عليه أو من المتولين تربيته أو رعايته أو ممن لهم عليه سلطة أو كان خادمًا عند من تقدم ذكرهم، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية.
مادة (193): 
إذا واقع رجلاً رجل آخر بلغ الثامنة عشرة، وكان ذلك برضائه، عوقب كل منهما بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (194) (1): 
كل من واقع امرأة بلغت الثامنة عشرة برضاها، ولم تكن محرمًا منه، وضبط متلبسًا بالجريمة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات ولا تقل عن ستة أشهر. 
ويحكم بالعقوبة نفسها على المرأة التي رضيت بهذا الفعل. 
2 - الزنا:
مادة (195): 
كل شخص متزوج - رجلاً كان أو امرأة - اتصل جنسيًا بغير زوجه، وهو راضٍ بذلك، وضبط متلبسًا بالجريمة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
مادة (196): 
يعاقب شريك الزوجة الزانية وشريكة الزوج الزاني، إذا كان كل منهما يعلم أو يستطيع أن يعلم من زنا معه متزوج، بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
مادة (197) (2): 
يجوز للزوج المجني عليه في جريمة الزنا أن يمنع إقامة الدعوى الجزائية على الزوج الزاني، رجلاً كان أو امرأة، وعلى شريكه في الزنا، بشرط أن يقبل المعاشرة الزوجية كما كانت، ولهذا الزوج أن يوقف سير الإجراءات في أية حالة كانت عليها، كما أن له أن يوقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي، برضائه استمرار الحياة الزوجية، وإذا منع الزوج المجني عليه إقامة الدعوى الجزائية، أو أوقف سير الإجراءات أو أوقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي، لم تسرِ أحكام المادة 194. 
مادة (198): 
من أتى إشارة أو فعلاً فاضحًا مخلاً بالحياء في مكان عام أو بحيث يراه أو يسمعه من كان في مكان عام، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
مادة (199): 
كل من ارتكب في غير علانية فعلاً فاضحًا، لا يبلغ من الجسامة مبلغ هتك العرض، مع امرأة دون رضاها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
4 - التحريض على الفجور والدعارة والقمار:
مادة (200):
كل من حرض ذكرًا أو أنثى على ارتكاب أفعال الفجور والدعارة، أو ساعده على ذلك بأية طريقة كانت، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
فإذا كانت سن المجني عليه تقل عن الثامنة عشرة كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين والغرامة التي لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (201): 
كل من حمل ذكرًا أو أنثي على ارتكاب الفجور والدعارة عن طريق الإكراه أو التهديد أو الحيلة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
فإذا كانت سن المجني عليه تقل عن الثامنة عشرة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات والغرامة التي لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (202): 
كل من يعتمد في حياته، رجلاً كان أو امرأة، بصفة كلية أو جزئية على ما يكسبه شخص من ممارسة الفجور والدعارة، وذلك بتأثيره فيه أو بسيطرته عليه أو بإغرائه على ممارسة الفجور، وسواء أكان يحصل على ماله برضائه وبدون مقابل أم كان يحصل عليه بصفته إتاوة مقابل حمايته أو مقابل عدم التعرض له، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (203) (3): 
كل شخص أنشأ أو أدار محلاً للفجور والدعارة أو عاون بأية طريقة كانت في إنشائه أو إدارته، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف دينار.
مادة (204) (4): 
كل من حرض علنًا في مكان عام على ممارسة الفجور والدعارة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة ألاف دينار أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
ويحكم بالعقوبات السابقة على كل من طبع أو باع أو وزع أو عرض صورًا أو رسومًا أو نماذج أو أي شيء يخل بالحياء ولا جريمة إذا صدرت الأقوال أو نشرت الكتابة أو الرسوم أو الصور على نحو يعترف به العلم أو الفن وذلك بنية المساهمة في التقدم العلمي أو الفني. 
مادة (205):
كل من قامر في محل عام يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، فإذا عاد إلى ارتكاب هذه الجريمة خلال سنة من تاريخ الحكم عليه، عوقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
وكل شخص أدار محلاً عامًا لألعاب القمار، أو اشترك بأية صفة في تنظيم اللعب أو في الإشراف عليه أو في إعداد وسائله، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين بغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، ويعد من ألعاب القمار كل لعبة يكون احتمال الكسب والخسارة فيها متوقعًا على الحظ، لا على عوامل يمكن تعيينها والسيطرة عليها مقدمًا.
5 - الخمر والمخدرات:
مادة (206): 
كل من تناول في مكان عام خمرًا أو أي شراب مسكر يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، ويعاقب بهذه العقوبات كل من جلب الخمر أو الشراب المسكر في مكان عام لشخص بقصد تناوله في هذا المكان. 
مادة (207):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سبع سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل شخص اتجر في مواد مخدرة أو قدمها للتعاطي أو سهل تعاطيها بمقابل أو بغير مقابل أو حازها بقصد إعطائها للغير، ما لم يثبت أنه مرخص له بذلك. 
مادة (208):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من أشترى أو حاز مواد مخدرة بقصد التعاطي أو الاستعمال الشخصي، ما لم يثبت أنه اشترى أو حاز هذه المواد بموجب رخصة أو تذكرة طبية أو إنها مصروفة له بمعرفة الطبيب المعالج.
6 - القذف والسب:
مادة (209):
كل من أسند لشخص، في مكان عام أو على مسمع أو مرأى من شخص آخر غير المجني عليه، واقعة تستوجب عقاب من تنسب إليه أو تؤذي سمعته، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (210): 
كل من صدر منه، في مكان عام أو على مسمع أو مرأى من شخص آخر غير المجني عليه، سب لشخص آخر على نحو يخدش شرف هذا الشخص أو اعتباره، دون أن يشتمل هذا السب على إسناد واقعة معينة له، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (211):
كل من باع أو عرض للبيع مواد، أيًا كانت، تحمل عبارات أو رسومًا أو صورًا أو علامات مكتوبة أو مطبوعة، أو تحمل تسجيلات لأقوال، يعد نشرها أو إبداؤها قذفًا أو سبًا طبقًا للمادتين السابقتين، وهو عالم بذلك، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (212):
كل من أسند لآخر، بوسيلة غير علنية، واقعة من الوقائع المبينة في المادة209 أو وجه إليه سبًا، دون أن يكون ذلك نتيجة لاستفزاز سابق، بحيث لم يعلم بالواقعة أو بالسب شخص غير المجني عليه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز شهرًا واحدًا وبغرامة لا تجاوز مائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (213):
لا جريمة إذا وقعت الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة في الأحوال الآتية:
أولاً: إذا صدرت الأقوال أو العبارات المنشورة من موظف أو غير موظف، تنفيذًا لحكم القانون أو استعمالاً لاختصاص أو لحق يقرره.
ثانيًا: إذا كانت الأقوال أو العبارات المنشورة لا تعدو أن تكون سردًا أو تلخيصًا أمينًا لما دار في اجتماع عقده، وفقًا للقانون، مجلس أو هيئة أو لجنة لها اختصاص يعترف به القانون، أو لما دار أمام محكمة أو أثناء إجراءات قضائية بشرط ألا يكون قد صدر وفقًا للقانون قرار بحظر النشر.
ثالثًا: إذا كانت الأقوال أو العبارات قد أذيعت أثناء إجراءات قضائية من شخص اشترك في هذه الإجراءات، كقاضٍ أو مدعٍ أو محامٍ أو شاهد أو طرف في الدعوى.
وفي الأحوال المتقدمة الذكر، يستوي أن تكون الأقوال أو العبارات صحيحة أو غير صحيحة، ويستوي أن يكون من صدرت منه يعتقد صحتها أو لا يعتقد ذلك، ويستوي أن يكون النشر قد تم بحسن نية أو بسوء نية.
مادة (214):
لا جريمة إذا كان القذف يتضمن واقعة تقدر المحكمة أن المصلحة العامة تقتضي الكشف عنها، ويدخل في هذه الحالة بوجه خاص:
أولاً: أن تتضمن الأقوال أو العبارات إبداء الرأي في مسلك موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة، بشأن واقعة تتعلق بأعمال وظيفته أو بالخدمة المكلف بها، بالقدر الذي تكشف عنه هذه الواقعة.
ثانيًا: أن تتضمن الأقوال أو العبارات نقدًا أو حكمًا من أي نوع كان يتعلق بعمل علمي أو أدبي أو فني أيًا كان، قدمه صاحبه إلى الجمهور متوقعًا أن يبدي رأيه فيه.
ثالثًا: أن تصدر الأقوال أو العبارات من شخص له، بناءً على نص القانون أو بناءً على عقد، سلطة الرقابة والتوجيه على آخر وتضمنت انتقادًا لمسلكه في أمر يدخل في نطاق هذه السلطة، وبالقدر الذي يكشف عنه تصرفه إزاء هذا الأمر.
رابعًا: أن تتضمن الأقوال أو العبارات شكوى مقدمة إلى شخص له، بحكم القانون أو بناءً على عقد، سلطة الفحص أو الحكم في الشكاوى التي تتعلق بمسلك شخص معين أثناء أدائه عملاً معينًا، بشرط أن تقتصر الأقوال أو العبارات على وقائع تتعلق بالعمل الذي يختص من قدمت إليه الشكوى بنظر الشكاوى المقدمة بشأنها.
خامسًا: أن يكون من صدرت منه الأقوال أو العبارات يريد بها حماية مصلحة له أو لغيره يعترف بها القانون، ولا يحظر حمايتها عن طريق هذه الأقوال أو العبارات، بشرط التزام القدر اللازم لتحقيق الحماية.
مادة (215):
لا تتوافر الإباحة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة إلا إذا ثبت حسن نية الفاعل باعتقاده صحة الوقائع التي يسندها وبقيام اعتقاده هذا على أسباب معقولة بعد التثبت والتحري، وباتجاهه إلى مجرد حماية المصلحة العامة، وباقتصاره فيما صدر منه على القدر اللازم لحماية هذه المصلحة.
مادة (216):
لا جريمة إذا لم تعد الأقوال والعبارات أن تكون ترديدًا أو تلخيصًا أو تفصيلاً صادرًا بحسن نية لأقوال أو لعبارات يستفيد صاحبها من أسباب الإباحة تطبيقًا للمواد الثلاث السابقة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث- الجرائم الواقعة على المال
1 - السرقة والنصب وخيانة الأمانة:
مادة (217): 
كل من اختلس مالاً منقولاً مملوكًا لغيره بنية امتلاكه يعد سارقًا، ويعد اختلاسًا كل فعل يخرج به الفاعل شيء من حيازة غيره دون رضائه، ولو عن طريق غلط وقع فيه هذا الغير، ليدخله بعد ذلك في حيازة أخرى.
ولا يحول دون وقوع السرقة كون الفاعل شريكًا على الشيوع في ملكية الشيء، كما يعد في حكم السرقة اختلاس الأشياء المحجوز عليها ولو كان الاختلاس واقعًا من مالكها، وكذلك اختلاس الأموال المرهونة الواقع ممن رهنها ضمانًا لدين أو على غيره. 
مادة (218):
يعد سارقًا من يلتقط شيئًا مفقودًا بنية امتلاكه، سواء توافرت لديه هذه النية وقت الالتقاط أو بعد ذلك.
مادة (219): 
يعاقب على السرقة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، إلا إذا نص القانون على غير ذلك.
مادة (220):
كل من قتل حيوانًا مملوكًا لغيره بقصد الاستيلاء على جثته يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (221): 
يعاقب على السرقة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين إذا اقترنت بأحد الظروف الآتية:
أولاً: إذا وقعت السرقة في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكنى أو في ملحقاته.
ثانيًا: إذا وقعت على السرقة في مكان معد للعبادة.
ثالثًا: إذا وقعت السرقة على شيء تنقله إحدى وسائل النقل البرية أو البحرية أو الجوية، أو على شيء مودع في مخزن لحفظ هذه الأشياء، أو على شيء يعتبر جزءًا من ميناء بحري أو جوي.
رابعًا: إذا وقعت السرقة على شيء مودع في محل تحوزه الدولة، سواء أكان ملكًا لها أم كان ملكًا لغيرها.
خامسًا: إذا وقعت السرقة ليلاً. 
سادسًا: إذا وقعت السرقة مع حمل السلاح، ظاهرًا أو مخبأ، أو وقعت من شخصين فأكثر.
سابعًا: إذا وقعت السرقة من خادم إضرارًا بمخدومه، أو من عامل أو مستخدم في المكان الذي يشتغل فيه عادة. 
مادة (222):
يعاقب على السرقة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين في كل من الحالتين الآتيتين:
أولاً: إذا وقعت السرقة في مكان مسور، وكانت وسيلة الدخول لارتكاب السرقة أو وسيلة الخروج بالمسروقات هي كسر السور الخارجي أو تسوره أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير عادية. 
ثانيًا: إذا وقعت السرقة عن طريق تحطيم وعاء أو حرز أيًا كان، أو عن طريق اقتحام غرفة بكسر بابها أو تسوره أو باستعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو بأية وسيلة أخرى غير عادية لدخولها أو للخروج منها، فإذا وقعت السرقة ليلاً في إحدى الحالتين السابقتين، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية. 
مادة (223):
يعقب على السرقة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين في كل من الحالات الآتية:
أولاً: إذا وقعت السرقة على سجل يأمر القانون بإعداده لإثبات بيانات معينة.
ثانيًا: إذا وقعت على مستند يثبت ملكية عقار أو يثبت أي حق عيني فيه. 
ثالثًا: إذا وقعت على وصية أو أية وثيقة أخرى لها حكم الوصية، سواء أكان الموصي حيًا أو ميتًا.
رابعًا: إذا وقعت على أشياء تجاوز قيمتها ثلاثة آلاف روبية في حيازة موظف عام مختص بذلك، أو في حيازة ممثل لشخص معنوي، أو في حيازة شخص آخر لحساب أحد ممن تقدم ذكرهما.
خامسًا: إذا وقعت على طرود بريدية أثناء نقلها بوساطة البريد.
مادة (224):
يعاقب على السرقة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية، إذا ارتكبت ليلاً من ثلاثة أشخاص فأكثر يكون أحدهم على الأقل حاملاً سلاحًا ظاهرًا أو مخبأ.
مادة (225): 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية، من ارتكب سرقة عن طريق استعمال العنف ضد الأشخاص أو التهديد باستعماله ضدهم للتغلب على مقاومة المجني عليه أو غيره، سواء أكان العنف أو التهديد به قبل ارتكاب فعل الاختلاس بقصد التمهيد له، أم كان أثناءه بقصد إتمامه، أم كان بعد إتمامه بقصد الفرار بالمسروقات أو الاحتفاظ بها. 
مادة (226): 
يعاقب على السلب المذكور في المادة السابقة بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية، إذا اقترن بأحد الظروف الآتية:
أولاً: إذا ترتب على استعمال العنف إصابة شخص أو أكثر بجروح. 
ثانيًا: إذا وقعت الجريمة ليلاً في الطريق العام.
ثالثًا: إذا تعدد الجناة. 
رابعًا: إذا كان الجاني واحد وكان يحمل سلاحًا ظاهرًا أو مخبأ. 
مادة (227):
يعاقب على السرقة بالحبس المؤبد، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية، إذا اجتمعت الشروط الخمسة الآتية:
1 - أن تكون هذه السرقة قد ارتكبت ليلاً.
2 - أن تكون السرقة وقعت من شخص فأكثر.
3 - أن يوجد مع واحد على الأقل من الجناة سلاح ظاهر أو مخبأ.
4 - أن يكون الجناة قد دخلوا دار مسكونة أو معدة للسكنى بوساطة تسور جدار أو كسر باب أو نحوه أو استعمال مفاتيح مصطنعة أو أية وسيلة أخرى غير مألوفة للدخول.
5 - أن يرتكبوا السرقة بطريق الإكراه أو التهديد باستعمال سلاحهم.
مادة (228): 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من قصد ابتزاز مال الغير عن طريق اتهامه هو أو أي شخص آخر بارتكاب جريمة، أو عن طريق التهديد بهذا الاتهام.
فإذا كانت الجريمة موضوع الاتهام أو التهديد به عقوبتها الإعدام أو الحبس المؤبد، أو كانت جريمة من جرائم المواقعة الجنسية أو هتك العرض المنصوص عليها في الباب الثامن، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
ويستوي في تطبيق أحكام الفقرتين السابقتين، أن يكون من اتهم بالجريمة أو هدد بالاتهام بها قد ارتكبها فعلاً أو لم يكن ارتكبها.
مادة (229):
من اغتصب بالقوة أو التهديد سندًا مثبتًا لوجود دين أو لإسقاطه أو مثبتًا لأي تصرف آخر، أو وصل بالقوة أو التهديد إلى إتلاف هذا السند، أو أكره أحدًا بالقوة أو التهديد على إمضاء ورقة من هذا القبيل أو ختمها أو بصمها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية.
مادة (230):
كل من استغل حاجة شخص أو طيشه أو هواه وأقرضه نقودًا بربا فاحش يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على سنة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين الطريقتين.
مادة (231): 
يعد نصبًا كل تدليس قصد به فاعله إيقاع شخص في الغلط أو إبقاءه في الغلط الذي كان واقعًا فيه، لحمله على تسليم مال في حيازته وترتب عليه تسليم المال للفاعل أو لغيره، سواء كان التدليس بالقول أو بالكتابة أو بالإشارة.
ويعد تدليسًا استعمال طرق احتيالية من شأنها إيهام الناس بوجود واقعة غير موجودة، أو إخفاء واقعة موجودة، أو تشويه حقيقة الواقعة، وذلك كالإيهام بوجود مشروع كاذب أو تغيير حقيقة هذا المشروع أو إخفاء وجوده، أو إحداث الأمل بحصول ربح وهمي، أو إيجاد سند دين لا حقيقة له أو إخفاء سند دين موجود، أو التصرف في مال لا يملك المتصرف حق التصرف فيه، أو اتخاذ اسم كاذب أو انتحال صفة غير صحيحة. 
مادة (232):
يعاقب على النصب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (233):
يحكم بالعقوبات السابقة على كل من حمل غيره، عن طريق التدليس، على توقيع أو ختم أو وضع بصمة على سند منشئ أو مسقط أو ناقل لحق، أو حمله على إتلاف هذا السند، أو على تحرير ورقة به، أو على إحداث تعديل فيه.
مادة (234):
يعاقب على النصب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين في الحالتين الآتيتين:
أولاً: إذا كان المجني عليه ملتزمًا أو عازمًا من قبل على تسليم مال في احيازته، فحمله الفاعل عن طريق التدليس على تسليمه، أو تسليم غيره، مالاً أكبر قيمة.
ثانيًا: إذا كان الجاني والمجني عليه طرفين في عقد، فاستعمل الجاني التدليس، أثناء إبرام العقد أو أثناء تنفيذه، للحصول على شروط أو مزايا أكثر مما كان يحصل عليه بغير هذا التدليس.
مادة (235):
كل من كان قائمًا على إدارة مشروع تجاري أو صناعي أو زراعي، يتكون رأس ماله كله أو بعضه من اكتتابات الجمهور عن طريق الأسهم أو السندات أو أي نوع آخر من الأوراق المالية، ارتكب تدليسًا قصد به خداع الجمهور لحمله على الاكتتاب أو لحمله على تسليمه لحساب المشروع مالاً أيًا كان، سواء بنشره ميزانية أو حسابًا غير صحيح، أو بتزويره أوراق المشروع أو مستنداته أو دفاتره، أو بإدلائه ببيانات كاذبة عن أمور جوهرية من شأنها تضليل الجمهور تضليلاً لا يستطيع معه تبين الحقائق من مصادر أخرى، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات، وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، ولو لم يترتب على تدليسه حصوله من الجمهور على مال أيًا كان.
مادة (236):
يعاقب بالعقوبات المبينة في المادة السابقة كل من كان قائمًا على إدارة مشروع تجاري أو صناعي أو زراعي، يتكون رأس ماله كله أو بعضه من اكتتابات الجمهور عن طريق الأسهم أو السندات أو أي نوع آخر من الأوراق المالية، وكل من كان موظفًا به أو مكلفًا بعمل لحسابه، ارتكب تدليسًا قصد به الإيهام بوجود حق له في ذمة المشروع، عن طريق تزوير دفاتر المشروع أو أوراقه أو مستنداته، أو عن طريق إغفاله تدوين أمر جوهري في هذه الدفاتر، أو الأوراق أو المستندات، ولو لم يترتب على تدليسه حصوله من المشروع على مال أيًا كان.
مادة (237): 
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من أصدر بسوء نية شيكًا لا يقابله رصيد قائم للسحب، أو يقابله رصيد أقل من قيمة الشيك، وكل من سحب بسوء نية بعد إعطاء الشيك كل الرصيد أو بعضه بحيث أصبح الباقي لا يفي بقيمة الشيك أو أمر وهو سيئ النية المسحوب عليه الشيك بعدم دفع قيمته. 
مادة (238):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من باع أو رهن مالاً ثابتًا أو منقولاً وأخفى عمدًا عن المشتري أو المرتهن مستندًا جوهريًا أو زور شهادة مكتوبة أو أعطى بيانًا كاذبًا، قاصدًا بذلك إيهام المشتري أو المرتهن بأنه كسب من البيع أو الرهن حقوقًا أكثر أو أكبر قيمة من الحقوق التي انتقلت إليه فعلاً.
مادة (239):
كل من حصل بطريق التدليس على جواز سفر أو ترخيص أو شهادة يوجب القانون الحصول عليها، لنفسه أو لغيره، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (240):
كل من حاز مالاً مملوكًا لغيره، بناءً على وديعة أو عارية أو إيجار أو رهن أو وكالة أو أي عقد آخر يلزمه بالمحافظة على المال وبرده عينًا أو باستعماله في أمر معين لمصحة مالكه أو أي شخص آخر وتقديم حساب عن هذا الاستعمال، أو بناءً على نص قانوني أو حكم قضائي يلزمه بذلك، فاستولى عليه لنفسه أو تصرف فيه لحسابه أو تعمد إتلافه، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويعد مالاً، في حكم الفقرة السابقة، المستندات التي تثبت لصاحبها حقًا أو تبرئ ذمته من حق. 
مادة (241):
لا تقام الدعوى الجزائية على من ارتكب سرقة أو ابتزازًا أو نصبًا أو خيانة أمانة، إضرارًا بزوجه أو زوجته أو أصوله أو فروعه، إلا بناءً على طلب المجني عليه، الذي له أن يقف إجراءات الدعوى في أية مرحلة كانت، وأن يقف تنفيذ الحكم النهائي على الجاني في أي وقت.
مادة (242):
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، كل من تناول أطعمة أو أشربة في محال معدة لهذا الغرض ولو كان يقيم فيها، أو شغل غرفة فندق أو نحوه، وهو يعلم أنه يستحيل عليه دفع الثمن أو الأجرة، وفر دون الوفاء بذلك.
2 - الحريق:
مادة (243):
كل من وضع النار عمدًا في مكان مسكون أو معد للسكن، أو في سفينة أو مخيم، أو في زيت معدني أو أي شيء استخلص أو صنع منه أثناء كونه مخزونًا في أي مستودع، أو في بئر للزيت المعدني، أو في الآلات أو الأجهزة المعدة لإنتاج الزيت المعدني أو تكريره أو نقله، أو في المستودعات المعدة لاختزانه، سواء أكانت هذه الأشياء غير مملوكة لمن وضع النار أم كانت مملوكة له، وترتب على ذلك حدوث ضرر للغير، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (244): 
كل من وضع النار عمدًا في كوم من أكوام الحاصلات الزراعية، أو في محصول من التبن أو العشب، أو في أشجار أو فسائل أو شجيرات نامية، أو في مكان ليس مسكونًا أو معدًا للسكنى، أو في أي شيء آخر لم يرد النص عليه في المادة السابقة، سواء أكانت هذه الأشياء غير مملوكة لمن وضع النار أم كانت مملوكة له، وترتب على ذلك حدوث ضرر للغير، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (245):
إذا ترتب على الأفعال المنصوص عليها في المادتين السابقتين موت شخص أو أكثر كان موجودًا في الأماكن المحرقة وقت وضع النار بها، كانت العقوبة الحبس المؤبد، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية.
وإذا ترتب على هذه الأفعال حدوث أذى بليغ لشخص أو أكثر كان موجودًا في الأماكن المحرقة وقت وضع النار بها، كانت العقوبة الحبس لمدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية.
مادة (246):
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة كل من وضع النار عمدًا في أشياء لتوصيلها للشيء المراد إحراقه، بدلاً من وضعها فيه مباشرة.
مادة (247):
كل من استعمل قنابل أو ديناميت أو متفجرات أخرى في الأحوال المبينة في المواد السابقة المتعلقة بجناية الحريق، يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد.
مادة (248):
كل من وضع النار في شيء مملوك له أو لغيره دون قصد، بأن كان ذلك ناشئًا عن رعونة أو إهمال أو عدم احتياط أو عدم انتباه، وترتب على ذلك حدوث ضرر للغير، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، وذلك دون إخلال بعقوبة أشد ينص عليها القانون.
3 - الإتلاف والقرصنة وانتهاك حرمة الملك: 
مادة (249):
كل من أتلف أو خرب مالاً منقولاً أو ثابتًا مملوكًا لغيره، أو جعله غير صالح للاستعمال في الغرض المخصص له، أو أنقص قيمته أو فائدته، وكان ذلك عمدًا وبقصد الإساءة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
فإذا ترتب على الفعل ضرر تبلغ قيمته خمسمائة روبية أو أكثر، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (250):
إذا وقعت الأفعال المبينة في المادة السابقة على سند مثبت لحق، أو على سجل يأمر القانون بإعداده لإثبات بيانات معينة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات والغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
أما إذا وقعت هذه الأفعال على مرفق عام أو مورد من موارد الثروة العامة بحيث ترتب عليها تعطيل المرفق العام أو تقليل فائدته أو إتلاف مورد الثروة العامة إتلافًا كليًا أو جزئيًا، فإن العقوبة تكون الحبس المؤبد.
مادة (251):
كل من أغرق عمدًا سفينة أو أية وسيلة من وسائل النقل البحري، أو أتلفها على أي نحو كان، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية، فإذا ترتب على ذلك إلحاق أذى بليغ بشخص، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية، وتكون العقوبة الحبس المؤبد، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية، إذا ترتب على ذلك وفاة إنسان.
مادة (252):
من هاجم سفينة في عرض البحر بقصد الاستيلاء عليها، أو على البضائع التي تحملها، أو بقصد إيذاء واحد أو أكثر من الأشخاص الذين يستقلونها، يعاقب بالحبس المؤبد، ويجوز أن تضاف إليه غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية.
وإذا ترتب على مهاجمة السفينة وفاة شخص أو أكثر ممن تقله، كانت العقوبة الإعدام.
ويحكم بالعقوبات المذكورة في الفقرتين السابقتين إذا صدر الفعل في عرض البحر من شخص من ركاب السفينة نفسها.
مادة (253):
كل من قتل حيوانًا مملوكًا لغيره، أو أعطاه مادة سامة أو ضارة، أو جرحه، أو جعله غير مفيد أو أنقص فائدته، وكان ذلك عمدًا وبدون مقتض، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويحكم بالعقوبات السابقة على كل من تسبب عمدًا في نقل مرض معدٍ إلى حيوان مملوك لغيره.
مادة (254):
كل من دخل عقارًا في حيازة آخر قاصدًا منع حيازته بالقوة أو ارتكاب جريمة يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ستة شهور وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
فإذا كان الفعل قد اقترن به أو أعقبه عنف، أو كان قد صدر من شخصين أو أكثر يحمل أحدهم سلاحًا، أو كان قد صدر من حشد غير مألوف من الناس ولو لم يكن معهم سلاح، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات والغرامة التي لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (255): 
كل من دخل مكانًا مسكونًا أو معدًا للسكنى دون رضاء حائزه قاصدًا منع حيازته بالقوة أو ارتكاب جريمة فيه يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين، فإذا ارتكب الفعل ليلاً، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين، أما إذا ارتكب ليلاً بوساطة كسر أو تسور أو كان الجاني حاملاً سلاحًا، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (256):
كل حائز لعقار بغير حق استعمل العنف لمنع الحائز القانوني من وضع يده يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
4 - التزوير:
مادة (257): 
يعد تزويرًا كل تغيير للحقيقة في محرر بقصد استعماله على نحو يوهم بأنه مطابق للحقيقة، إذا كان المحرر بعد تغييره صالحًا لأن يستعمل على هذا النحو، ويقع التزوير إذا اصطنع الفاعل محررًا ونسبه إلى شخص لم يصدر منه، أو أدخل تغييرًا على محرر موجود سواء بحذف بعض ألفاظه أو بإضافة ألفاظ لم تكن موجودة أو بتغيير بعض الألفاظ، أو وضع إمضاء أو خاتم أو بصمة شخص آخر عليه دون تفويض من هذا الشخص، أو حمل ذلك الشخص عن طريق التدليس على وضع إمضائه أو خاتمه أو بصمته على المحرر دون علم بمحتوياته أو دون رضاء صحيح بها، ويقع التزوير أيضًا إذا غير الشخص المكلف بكتابة المحرر معناه أثناء تحريره بإثباته فيه واقعة غير صحيحة على أنها واقعة صحيحة، ويقع التزوير من استغل حسن نية المكلف بكتابة المحرر فأملى عليه بيانات كاذبة موهمًا أنها بيانات صحيحة. 
مادة (258): 
كل من ارتكب تزويرًا يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (259): 
إذا ارتكب التزوير في محرر رسمي أو في ورقة من أوراق البنوك، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية. 
وإذا ارتكب التزوير في المحرر الرسمي من الموظف المكلف بإثبات البيانات التي غيرت الحقيقة فيها، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية. 
مادة (260):
كل من استعمل محررًا زوره غيره وهو عالم بتزويره، يعاقب بالعقوبة التي توقع عليه لو كان هو الذي ارتكب التزوير في هذا المحرر.
مادة (261): 
كل من استعمل محررًا فقد قوته القانونية، سواء كان ذلك بإبطاله أو بإلغائه أو بنسخه أو بوقف أثره أو بانتهاء هذا الأثر، وكان عالمًا بذلك وقاصدًا الإيهام بأن المحرر لا يزال حافظًا لقوته القانونية يعاقب بالعقوبة التي توقع لو كان ارتكب تزويرًا في مثل هذا المحرر.
مادة (262):
كل من اؤتمن على ورقة ممضاة أو مختومة على بياض، فخان الأمانة وكتب في البياض الذي فوق الإمضاء أو الختم، خلافًا للمتفق عليه، سند دين أو مخالصة أو غير ذلك من السندات التي يترتب عليها حصول ضرر لصاحب الإمضاء أو الختم، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة ألاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
فإذا لم تكن الورقة الممضاة أو المختومة على بياض مسلمة إلى الجاني، وإنما حصل عليها بأية طريقة، كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو إحدى هاتين العقوبتين. 
5 - تزييف أوراق النقد وتزييف المسكوكات: 
مادة (263):
كل من قلد أوراق النقد بأن صنع ورقة تشبه أوراق النقد الصحيحة، أو زورها بأن أدخل على ورقة نقد صحيحة تغييرًا أيًا كان وذلك بقصد استعمال الورقة المقلدة أو المزورة في التداول، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس عشرة سنة، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسة عشر ألف روبية.
وتعد ورقة نقدية كل سند أصدره بنك أو أصدرته حكومة، أيًا كانت جنسيتهما، يحمل تعهدًا بدفع مبلغ من النقود لحامله بمجرد الطلب، ويقصد تداوله كعوض أو كمقابل للنقود.
مادة (264):
كل من استعمل أو تداول أو روج على أي نحو كان، أو أدخل في البلاد، ورقة نقد مقلدة أو مزورة، مع علمه بتقليدها أو بتزويرها، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
مادة (265):
كل من صنع أو ساهم في صناعة، أو قام بإصلاح، أو أدخل في الكويت، آلة أو أداة أو ورقة أو مادة أيًا كانت، تستعمل في تقليد الأوراق النقدية أو تزويرها، وهو عالم باحتمال استعمالها في ذلك، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية.
مادة (266):
في جميع الحالات التي تطبق فيها المواد السابقة، يتعين على المحكمة، سواء قضت بإدانة المتهم أو ببراءته، أن تحكم بمصادرة أوراق النقد المقلدة أو المزورة، وجميع الآلات والأدوات والأوراق والمواد التي من شأنها أن تستعمل في تقليد أوراق النقد أو في تزويرها.
مادة (267):
الأشخاص المرتكبون للجنايات المتعلقة بتقليد أو تزوير أوراق النقد المذكورة في المواد السابقة يعفون من العقوبة إذا أخبروا السلطات المختصة بهذه الجنايات قبل تمامها، أو قبل الشروع في البحث عنهم، أو إذا سهلوا القبض على باقي المرتكبين لهذه الجنايات ولو بعد الشروع في البحث المذكور.
مادة (268):
كل من قلد المسكوكات بأن صنع مسكوكًا يشبه المسكوكات الصحيحة، أو زورها بأن أنقص قيمتها المعدنية بواسطة مبرد أو مقراض أو ماء الحل أو غير ذلك، أو أطلاها بطلاء يجعلها شبيهة بمسكوك أكبر منها قيمة، وهو قاصد أن تستعمل في التداول باعتبارها مسكوكات صحيحة، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز عشر سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز عشرة آلاف روبية.
ويعد مسكوكًا كل معدن أصدرته حكومة الكويت أو حكومة أجنبية وأعطته شكلاً خاصًا، وطرحته في التداول باعتباره نقدًا.
مادة (269):
كل من روج مسكوكات مزيفة على النحو المبين في المادة السابقة، وكل من استعملها على أي نحو كان، أو أدخلها في البلاد، وهو عالم بتزييفها يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تتجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (270):
كل من أخذ مسكوكات مزيفة معتقدًا إنها صحيحة، ثم تعامل بها بعد أن علم بتزييفها، يعاقب بغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة أمثال المسكوكات المتعامل بها، على ألا تقل الغرامة بأي حال عن عشر روبيات. 
مادة (271):
كل من صنع أو ساهم في صناعة، أو قام بإصلاح، أو أدخل في الكويت، جهازًا أو آلة أو أداة أو مادة أيًا كانت، تستعمل في تزييف المسكوكات على النحو المبين في المادة 268، وهو عالم باحتمال استعمالها في ذلك، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (272):
في جميع الحالات التي تطبق فيها المواد السابقة، يتعين على المحكمة، سواء قضت بإدانة المتهم أو ببراءته، أن تحكم بمصادرة المسكوكات المزيفة، وجميع الأجهزة والأدوات والآلات والمواد التي من شأنها أن تستعمل في تزييف المسكوكات.
مادة (273):
الأشخاص المرتكبون للجنايات المذكورة في المواد268 و269 و271 يعفون من العقوبة إذا أخبروا السلطات بهذه الجرائم قبل تمامها، أو قبل الشروع في البحث عنهم، أو إذا سهلوا القبض على باقي المرتكبين لهذه الجنايات ولو بعد الشروع في البحث المذكور.
6 - تزوير الأختام والطوابع: 
مادة (274): 
كل من قلد أو زور خاتم الدولة أو خاتم إحدى المصالح الحكومية أو خاتم أحد الموظفين العامين، بقصد استعماله في الغرض المعد له، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية.
مادة (275): 
يحكم بالعقوبات السابقة على كل من حصل بغير حق على خاتم الدولة أو خاتم إحدى المصالح الحكومية أو خاتم أحد الموظفين العامين واستعمله استعمالاً ضارًا بالمصلحة العامة أو بمصلحة أحد الأفراد.
مادة (276):
كل من قلد أو زور خاتمًا لأحد الأفراد، وكل من قلد أو زور الطوابع وهو قاصد استعمالها في التداول، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز ثلاثة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
ويعد طابعًا كل أثر منطبع على مادة أيًا كان نوعها أو حجمها، دالاً على سداد رسم أو استيفاء شرط إجراء معين.
مادة (277):
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة كل من تعامل في طوابع مقلدة أو مزورة على أي نحو كان، وهو عالم بذلك.
مادة (278):
كل من أزال الألفاظ أو العلاقات الموضوعة على طابع استعمل من قبل والدالة على سبق استعماله، قاصدًا أن يستعمله في التداول من جديد، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنتين وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألفي روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (279):
كل من استعمل في التداول طابعًا سبق استعماله وهو عالم بذلك، دون أن يزيل الألفاظ أو العلامات الدالة على استعماله السابق، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة واحدة وبغرامة لا تجاوز ألف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (280):
في جميع الحالات التي تطبق فيها المواد السابقة، يتعين على المحكمة، سواء قضت بإدانة المتهم أو ببراءته أن تحكم بمصادرة الأختام والطوابع المقلدة أو المزورة، وجميع الآلات والأدوات والمواد التي من شأنها أن تستعمل في تقليد أو في تزوير الأختام أو الطوابع.
7 - انتحال الشخصية: 
مادة (281):
كل من انتحل شخصية آخر يحق له بموجب وصية أو بحكم القانون أن يحصل على مال معين، واستولى على هذا المال، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تجاوز خمسة آلاف روبية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين.
مادة (282):
كل من انتحل شخصية آخر، وأقر بالتزام أو بسند أيًا كان، أمام المحكمة أو هيئة أو شخص مختص قانونًا بتلقي هذا الإقرار، يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات، ويجوز أن تضاف إليها غرامة لا تجاوز سبعة آلاف روبية.

----------


## محمد الملا

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مجهود مبارك موفق بإذن الله  . 
شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

